# Nord Stream Pipeline Explosion



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

Nord stream AG: Three strands of the Nord Stream gas pipeline system have been damaged Nord Stream AG: it is not yet possible to estimate when the gas transportation infrastructure will be restored Russian gas supplies via Nord Stream have been completely halted.
Danish Energy Agency puts the energy sector on orange alert, the second highest level, amid the multiple Nord Stream gas leaks.
BT: The Danish Energy Agency says that people should stay far away from the Nord Stream gas leaks: "It's life-threatening"

— Danish Newspaper Berlingske says that Danish Royal Air Force F-16s aircrafts spotted that the the sea was "bubbling" over the southeast of Bornholm island Professor Simon Pedersen "There is a risk of an massive explosion at the leak area"

German goverment "Our imagination no longer yields a scenario that is not a targeted attack." Such a suspected attack has to be carried out with special forces, for example, navy divers, or a submarine, according to the German government's assessment.
Leak hapenned on a "very strange place",miraculously ended up in international waters...Near and around Denmark, but not inside.






There is an unprecedented situation on the Nord Stream that requires investigation, the situation affects the energy security of an entire continent -Kremlin
The Kremlin does not exclude the possibility that a diversion occurred on the Nord Stream and Nord Stream-2 gas pipelines Now it is impossible to exclude any option until the conclusions of experts have appeared,- Dmitry Peskov stressed.

Sweden has limited the altitude of flights over the "Nord Stream" The Swedish Maritime Administration-"Appropriate warnings were sent to everyone," Recommended that the aircraft fly at an altitude of at least 1000 meters in connection with the emergency on the Nord Stream.
Danish prime minister Mette Frederiksen suspects the leaks in the Nord Stream pipelines may be caused by sabotage. "It is hard to imagine that it is accidental. We cannot rule out sabotage, but it is too early to conclude,"
Polish Prime-Minister Morawiecki: Today we faced an act of sabotage, we don't know all the details of what happened, but we see clearly that it's an act of sabotage, related to the next step of escalation of the situation in Ukraine,"

*Bloomberg: Germany suspects damage to Nord Stream pipeline is the result of sabotage.*








						Germany Suspects Sabotage Hit Russia’s Nord Stream Pipelines
					

Germany suspects the Nord Stream gas pipeline system was damaged by an act of sabotage, in what would amount to a major escalation in the standoff between Russia and Europe.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



*The German government does not rule out that the reason for the pressure drop in the Nord Stream pipelines could be a deliberate sabotage, the purpose of which was to create uncertainty in the European gas markets*, the Spiegel newspaper reported, citing its own source.

*It all comets together as we say all the time...Wall Street doesn't like long-term gas contracts between Russia end EU countires so it can make money with speculations with gas prices, because with long-term contracts there could be no price speculations...That is the main reason*

November 14, 2018 17:39
Washington has once again promised to stop the Russian gas transportation project Nord Stream-2. *US Ambassador to the EU Gordon Sondland said on November 13 that his country has the means to slow down the construction of the pipeline.* The Ambassador explained this position with concern for the Europeans themselves and their security.

"When Europeans are vulnerable, the United States also becomes vulnerable. We don't want the gas to turn off in winter because of the crisis. If the EU does not understand this logic, then the US president can use many other tools that we have at our disposal, I will not list them now to stop this project," Sondland said.

_The ambassador did not specify which instruments he was talking about, but added that there were many of them and that the United States had not used all of them yet, but could do so in the future_.

However, it may not be necessary to resort to extreme measures, since, according to the diplomat, "more and more Europeans believe that dependence on Russian gas will be the wrong decision."


----------



## Brick Gold (Sep 27, 2022)

They should have a flow-stop system in place, you'd think.


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 27, 2022)

Russia over-pressurized the line ... to alter public opinion in Europe? ... then it's terrorism ... or is it because of, you know, Russians? ... then it's incompetence, this is Russia we're taking about here ... let's not get carried away with our suspicions ...


----------



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> or is it because of, you know, Russians? ... then it's incompetence, this is Russia we're taking about here ...


 it's good when there is a long-term propaganda about incompetent Russians, evil Russians, and omnipotent Russians....  Any kind of russian, depending on the needs of propaganda.
 The main thing is that the population remains stupid. To do this, we will inspire them, that there are 57 genders and sexual perversions are the norm and even a matter of pride. 
After that, to inspire idiots with anything about russians is a piece of cake.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 27, 2022)

That's what happens when you use Evil empires to get your energy. We need to drill and produce HERE in the U.S. and maybe we wouldn't have to deal with Russia's bullshit.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> They should have a flow-stop system in place, you'd think.


Of course, you can clean up the shit for the scumbag, who shits under your doors. 
But it's better to kick him in the ass and break both his legs. For educational effect.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> That's what happens when you use Evil empires to get your energy. We need to drill and produce HERE in the U.S. and maybe we wouldn't have to deal with Russia's bullshit.


Do you know what the most disgusting thing about American ideology is? That it will rob and kill you, sell you into slavery and at the same time talk about freedom and democracy...
The American bandit decided to open a saloon, but after a while another saloon opened in the city, with cheaper prices and more convenient service. A bandit burns down a competitor's saloon and preaches a sermon about how good it is that now the residents of the city are no longer dependent on evil saloon owners and a good, democratic saloon is at their service again, of course, with increased prices.
 You have been living in lying shit all your life and therefore are not even able to feel the stink that comes from you all over the planet....


----------



## ReinyDays (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> it's good when there is a long-term propaganda about incompetent Russians, evil Russians, and omnipotent Russians....



But then we'd have to list them as a terrorist organization and make it a felony to do business with anyone in Russia ... just like it's a felony to do business with Hezbollah or Al Je'Carda or any other terrorist organization ...

I'm going to need more than just over-pressurizing a gas line ... this happens in the United States, think "San Bruno 2010" ... common events don't need to be tied to long-term propaganda ... mothers having babies shouldn't be cause for alarm ... holes in gas lines are everyplace anyway ... the eco-freaks claims 12% loss worldwide ...


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Do you know what the most disgusting thing about American ideology is? That it will rob and kill you, sell you into slavery and at the same time talk about freedom and democracy...
> The American bandit decided to open a saloon, but after a while another saloon opened in the city, with cheaper prices and more convenient service. A bandit burns down a competitor's saloon and preaches a sermon about how good it is that now the residents of the city are no longer dependent on evil saloon owners and a good, democratic saloon is at their service again, of course, with increased prices.
> You have been living in lying shit all your life and therefore are not even able to feel the stink that comes from you all over the planet....





So says you, you Wagner Group loving commie.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2022)

Sounds like an American op helping our European friends make the "right" decision, as it pertains to where they get their fuel. With friends like us...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> They should have a flow-stop system in place, you'd think.


The bubbling they spotted is probably air.  Natural gas doesn't "bubble".


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2022)

W


Vastator said:


> Sounds like an American op helping our European friends make the "right" decision, as it pertains to where they get their fuel. With friends like us...
> View attachment 702211


Hey does it "sound like" that?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> W
> 
> Hey does it "sound like" that?


Yup...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Yup...


How do?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How do?


US interest is the only thing served by such an action...


----------



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

The main beneficiaries of this act of terrorism are the United States.
 Negotiations between the Russia and Germany were excluded, and even more prerequisites were created for the transfer of large-scale production from Germany to the United States. Terror and sabotage remain the only way for the US to compete in a free economy.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 27, 2022)

Two underground explosions were recorded in the area of leaks on the Nord Stream, the Swedish newspaper writes
There is no doubt that we are talking about explosions, said seismologist Bjorn Lund. The data were recorded by 30 measuring data in the south of Sweden, the publication clarifies. One explosion occurred at night, and the other on Monday evening.
The head of the Danish Energy Agency, Kristoffer Bettzauw, said that leaks on the Nord Stream gas pipeline may be the result of a deliberate action, because there is not a small crack, but a "big hole".

By the way:
Back on September 2, we drew attention to interesting maneuvers performed by an American helicopter with the call sign FFAB123. Then we assumed that this board was from the USS Kearsarge air wing, and today we looked at it in more detail.

According to the website ads-b.nl , this call sign was used by 6 boards that day, of which we managed to establish the side numbers of three. All of them are Sikorsky MH-60S.

By superimposing the FFAB123 route on the scheme of yesterday's accident, we get a rather interesting result — the helicopter either flew along the Nord Stream-2 highway, or even between the points where the accident occurred.

Meanwhile, screenshots of other American aviation flights were found on Twitter — the following screenshot was taken on September 13.

And finally, we need to pay attention to the June article








						BALTOPS 22: A Perfect Opportunity for Research and Resting New Technology  - Seapower
					

BALTIC SEA — A significant focus of BALTOPS every year is the demonstration of NATO mine hunting capabilities, and this year the U.S. Navy continues to use the exercise as an opportunity to test emerging technology, U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa...




					seapowermagazine.org
				



in Sea Power, where the* Americans boast of experiments in the field of underwater drones, which they put on exercises BALTOPS 22 — just in the area of the island of Bronholm.*

The growing discontent of Europe and protests with the slogan "let the Northern Stream-2 be" threatened to sweep away the current governments in a number of EU countries.
The existence of Nord Stream-2 (and Nord Stream-1) gave a chance to bargain.

In the situation of what happened... both streams will not be restored quickly, as political agreements are needed, that is, the desire of Russians to make contact and engage in repairs.

In this configuration, the South stream and the pipe through Ukraine and further to Poland become crucial, i.e. the EU depends on them entirely (and they are already working at the limit).
-----
In fact.
The arguments and ground of the strikers in the EU are lost. Protests are losing their meaning.

Poland takes control of the entire EU and dictates to them its vision on the situation in Ukraine, even if someone in the EU would like to back down.

The EU industry is going into oblivion. (The automotive industry is already fleeing to the USA, the "rust belt" is rejoicing. Chemistry... maybe it will escape to Russia partially. Light industry will quietly dissolve, agriculture is sitting without fertilizers, livestock breeders will cut all the cattle in winter ...)

A large number of unemployed, with problems with nutrition, heat... this is a good ground for mobilization of resources. They are already morally pumped up against the Russian Federation.
Aggression towards the Russian Federation will go under the slogan: "take away a vital resource from a rogue country." (in fact, it already sounded like: it is not comme il faut for one country to keep so many resources in its hands - it is necessary to share!)

Pessemist: 2023 is a rubicon that humanity in the northern hemisphere may not survive.
Optimist: The EU will play back sharply...
A Realist does not understand how to do this in real life...

Conclusion - I wish the russians to crush the nazi bastard of Ukraine as soon as possible, otherwise the crazy scoundrels in the White House will arrange a nuclear war very soon and we all die.
Vote demorats out! Save the planet.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2022)

So... Now the EU is being used as a Tug-of-war toy between two angry dogs. Their good buddy, the USA, and their long time foe Russia... I wonder how they'll feel about this when the temperatures start dropping? Are they going to take the benevolent Americans offer to sell them fuel? Or Russias deal... Hmmm.


 This just keeps getting more, and more interesting. Choose your friends carefully...


----------



## Blaster (Sep 27, 2022)

Was it sabotage?



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Was it sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


I posted this already, and the video of Biden threatening that pipeline.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2022)

Didn't Joe say he would if Putin brought tanks into Ukraine?... he did and so did people in his administration....


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2022)

If the USA did this not only should Biden and our leaders be prosecuted but also every person military and otherwise who was involved... this is a crime against earth and every living creature on it....


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2022)

Tucker was talking about this tonight....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I posted this already, and the video of Biden threatening that pipeline.


can't read Washington post because of pop ups got another source?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Do you know what the most disgusting thing about American ideology is?



Deep fried butter?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2022)

Anyone want to take bets that this old moron Biden will set off a global nuclear conflict?....


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> can't read Washington post because of pop ups got another source?


I posted this first in Breaking News and there is a link to the NPR story and a video of Biden's threats.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?


God told me he was going to do that. I probably shouldn't say anything, but he also mentioned something about the toilets at Mar A Lago and a case of cherry bombs. God acts just like a big kid sometimes.


----------



## Stann (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Nord stream AG: Three strands of the Nord Stream gas pipeline system have been damaged Nord Stream AG: it is not yet possible to estimate when the gas transportation infrastructure will be restored Russian gas supplies via Nord Stream have been completely halted.
> Danish Energy Agency puts the energy sector on orange alert, the second highest level, amid the multiple Nord Stream gas leaks.
> BT: The Danish Energy Agency says that people should stay far away from the Nord Stream gas leaks: "It's life-threatening"
> 
> ...


It's not always the obvious answer. putin is pulling a lot of strings lately. He is very devious and corrupt, I wouldn't be surprised if you did it to further shake up the European resolve against his invasion of the Ukraine. No carrot sticks from putin.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 27, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> God told me he was going to do that. I probably shouldn't say anything, but he also mentioned something about the toilets at Mar A Lago and a case of cherry bombs. God acts just like a big kid sometimes.


It's only so you can relate to him.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> God told me he was going to do that. I probably shouldn't say anything, but he also mentioned something about the toilets at Mar A Lago and a case of cherry bombs. God acts just like a big kid sometimes.


Can you hear Trump late at night in your tiny brain?.... saying... bulldog... bulldog.... I'm still here.... LMFAO


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I posted this already, and the video of Biden threatening that pipeline.


You posted after this guy did.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?


C'mon man, it was Trump!


----------



## hjmick (Sep 27, 2022)

Nordstrom exploded?!


My wife is going to be so pissed...


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> C'mon man, it was Trump!


 He might have gotten someone to do it, but that fat lazy bastard isn't doing anything for himself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Didn't Joe say he would if Putin brought tanks into Ukraine?... he did and so did people in his administration....





Rambunctious said:


> If the USA did this not only should Biden and our leaders be prosecuted but also every person military and otherwise who was involved... this is a crime against earth and every living creature on it....



You sound awful desperate to hang something on Biden.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Was it sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m sure the left will claim it was……Poooooootin!!!


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2022)

LOL, Germans aren’t allowed to talk about it:


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> can't read Washington post because of pop ups got another source?


You're not missing much.  The post is CIA propaganda.  meh



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220927152208/https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> If the USA did this not only should Biden and our leaders be prosecuted but also every person military and otherwise who was involved... this is a crime against earth and every living creature on it....


I also predicted that Biden and the Globolists would rather start a nuclear war with Russia than give up their power. That’s how much they hate the West, they want to see it destroyed.  They know they don’t have a chance in elections.  Italy was a political earthquake for them.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You sound awful desperate to hang something on Biden.


I'm just taking Biden at his own word


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 27, 2022)

theHawk said:


> LOL, Germans aren’t allowed to talk about it:
> View attachment 702408


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Was it sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


Yes. The US has to keep our European "alliies" in check. Wouldn't want them looking for the back door once they've realized they may have written a check they can't cash.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I'm just taking Biden at his own word



When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well.  Not blow it up.









						EXPLAINER: What's Russia's Nord Stream 2 pipeline to Europe?
					

FRANKFURT, Germany (AP) — U.S. President Joe Biden has threatened to block the Nord Stream 2 natural gas pipeline  if Russia invades Ukraine.




					apnews.com
				




*FRANKFURT, Germany (AP) — U.S. President Joe Biden has threatened to block the Nord Stream 2 natural gas pipeline if Russia invades Ukraine.

The undersea pipeline directly links Russian gas to Europe via Germany and is complete but not yet operating. It has become a major target as Western governments try to deter a Russian attack on its neighbor.

In the past, it has been a source of tension between the U.S., which opposed the project, and Germany. Chancellor Olaf Scholz said all options were on the table but avoided mentioning Nord Stream 2 specifically at a news conference with Biden in Washington.

If Russian tanks roll into Ukraine, “there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2,” Biden said Monday. Scholz stressed the need to keep some ambiguity about sanctions to press Russia to deescalate.*

And, here's the reason he's against it, as well as why he wants to block it...................

*WHY IS BIDEN AGAINST IT?

The U.S., European NATO allies such as Poland, and Ukraine have opposed the project going back before the Biden administration. They said it gives Russia the possibility of using gas as a geopolitical weapon.*

He already had sanctions against the pipeline, but lifted them if Germany would help against Russia......................

*Biden waived sanctions against the pipeline’s operator** when it was almost complete in return for an agreement from Germany to take action against Russia if it used gas as a weapon or attacks Ukraine. But the U.S. still thinks Nord Stream 2 is a bad idea.*

No..............Biden doesn't want to blow it up.  However, based on what Russia has done, he wants to reimpose the sanctions on it, which is a lot different than blowing it up.

It helps to find out the whole story, rather than just cherry pick crap in the hopes of supporting a conspiracy theory.  Cherry picking stuff is how the 9/11 conspiracy theorists or "truthers" as they liked to be called were able to convince a few people that 9/11 was an inside job orchestrated by the U.S. government.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well.  Not blow it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea cause I trust Biden.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Sep 27, 2022)

This is a no-brainer, Biden and his fellow fascists announced their intentions to do this late last winter, they have acted upon that announcement, and that action was just as reckless an action as was his back-stabbing surrender to the taliban, except of course this reckless decision very likely could spark a nuclear conflagration, on top of the unprecedented act of eco-terrorism Biden just perpetrated!


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

The Russian police have just released this sketch of the suspect.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yea cause I trust Biden.



Doesn't matter if you trust him or not.  His words are being taken out of context as he was talking about sanctions, not blowing it up.  

Personally?  I think this may have been something done by Putin and his crew due to the fact they are losing badly in Ukraine, and he's looking to hurt Europe for their sanctions they have imposed.  Russia will still have the gas, but if the pipeline is harmed, Europe won't be able to get that gas, and Russia will simply just wait for them to lift the sanctions so they can ship the gas and oil via ships (which they can't currently do because of the sanctions).


----------



## iceberg (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Doesn't matter if you trust him or not.  His words are being taken out of context as he was talking about sanctions, not blowing it up.
> 
> Personally?  I think this may have been something done by Putin and his crew due to the fact they are losing badly in Ukraine, and he's looking to hurt Europe for their sanctions they have imposed.  Russia will still have the gas, but if the pipeline is harmed, Europe won't be able to get that gas, and Russia will simply just wait for them to lift the sanctions so they can ship the gas and oil via ships (which they can't currently do because of the sanctions).


Well, gee. Biden never did that to anyone, has he?  

Eat it. He said it and it happened.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> This is a no-brainer, Biden and his fellow fascists announced their intentions to do this late last winter, they have acted upon that announcement, and that action was just as reckless an action as was his back-stabbing surrender to the taliban, except of course this reckless decision very likely could spark a nuclear conflagration, on top of the unprecedented act of eco-terrorism Biden just perpetrated!



They were talking about sanctions on the pipeline which was mostly complete.  The sanctions were lifted when Germany agreed to help with the fight against Russia.  Got anything that specifically says Biden wanted to blow it up?  I've already posted links about where he was talking about the sanctions.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Well, gee. Biden never did that to anyone, has he?
> 
> Eat it. He said it and it happened.



He was talking about sanctions and reinstating them, not blowing it up.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> He was talking about sanctions and reinstating them, not blowing it up.


Sure he was. You go right ahead and believe it.


----------



## Toro (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Toro (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You sound awful desperate to hang something on Biden.



He has BDS.


----------



## Thunk (Sep 27, 2022)

Nordstream 1 *AND* nordstream 2 have been blown up.  

This is an act of war.  If biden did this he just started WW3. 

Europe is gonna freeze!


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> He was talking about sanctions and reinstating them, not blowing it up.



Doesn't matter if Biden did or didn't blow the fucking thing up, we're fixin' to go to war, big time.

Hope you invested in some lead-lined Underoos, bend over and kiss your ass godbye, Bubba.

U.S. Blew Up Russian Gas Pipelines Nord Stream 1 & 2, Says Former Polish Defense Minister​
U.S. Blew Up Russian Gas Pipelines Nord Stream 1 & 2, Says Former Polish Defense Minister


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Toro (Sep 27, 2022)

theHawk said:


> I also predicted that Biden and the Globolists would rather start a nuclear war with Russia than give up their power. That’s how much they hate the West, they want to see it destroyed.  They know they don’t have a chance in elections.  Italy was a political earthquake for them.


----------



## Toro (Sep 27, 2022)

The crazy rube loons trust Putin more than Biden.  They claim they're American.

LOL


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You posted after this guy did.


When I posted that post was not there.  There is only 1 minute difference.  What's your problem anyway?


----------



## Thunk (Sep 27, 2022)

theHawk said:


> I’m sure the left will claim it was……Poooooootin!!!



They already are! 

Why wouldn't putin just turn it off rather than blowing it up?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


>



That Dark Brandon is motherfucker, ain't he?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Doesn't matter if Biden did or didn't blow the fucking thing up, we're fixin' to go to war, big time.
> 
> Hope you invested in some lead-lined Underoos, bend over and kiss your ass godbye, Bubba.
> 
> ...



Dude.................your own link says that his claims were denounced by other officials................

*Poland’s Secretary of State, Stanisław Żaryn, denounced Sikorki’s claim on Twitter as “Russian #propaganda,” calling it “a smear campaign against Poland, the US and Ukraine, accusing the West of aggression against #NS1 and #NS2. Authenticating the Russian lies at this particular moment jeopardizes the security of Poland. What an act of gross irresponsibility!”*


That FORMER defense minister (who is lower ranking than a Secretary of State) was denounced as parroting Russian propaganda by the CURRENT Secretary of State for Poland.  And, the SoS said that the former defense ministers claim was a smear campaign against Western countries and for Russia.

Shit...............you can find idiots here in America who will support Putin if it makes Biden look bad.


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well.  Not blow it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was awfully rude of you to drink all the Kool Aid and not share it.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> They were talking about sanctions on the pipeline which was mostly complete.  The sanctions were lifted when Germany agreed to help with the fight against Russia.  Got anything that specifically says Biden wanted to blow it up?  I've already posted links about where he was talking about the sanctions.


No, they were not, they made it abundantly clear that the pipeline would be eliminated, one way or the other!









						Victoria Nuland threatens to shut down Nord Stream 2 if Russia invades Ukraine — RT EN If Moscow were to allow the Ukraine conflict to escalate through military aggression, Washington would absolutely prevent the Nord Stream 2 pipeline from being put
					

If Moscow were to allow the Ukraine conflict to escalate through military aggression, Washington would absolutely prevent the Nord Stream 2 pipeline from




					detv.us


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Thunk said:


> They already are!
> 
> Why wouldn't putin just turn it off rather than blowing it up?


Indeed, Putin stands to lose $$$ it makes no sense he would blow up his own pipeline.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Toro said:


> The crazy rube loons trust Putin more than Biden.  They claim they're American.
> 
> LOL


Biden is killing America.  Putin is killing Russia.  Two peas in a pod!!  Both are health compromised too.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dude.................your own link says that his claims were denounced by other officials................
> 
> *Poland’s Secretary of State, Stanisław Żaryn, denounced Sikorki’s claim on Twitter as “Russian #propaganda,” calling it “a smear campaign against Poland, the US and Ukraine, accusing the West of aggression against #NS1 and #NS2. Authenticating the Russian lies at this particular moment jeopardizes the security of Poland. What an act of gross irresponsibility!”*
> 
> ...



We don't have to make that idiot look bad. He's doing a damned fine job of it all by himself.

Biden running his mouth is what's going to kick off WW3:



> Pres. Biden: "If Russia invades...then there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it."
> 
> Reporter: "But how will you do that, exactly, since...the project is in Germany's control?"
> 
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> No, they were not, they made it abundantly clear that the pipeline would be eliminated, one way or the other!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't Biden talking, and they were talking about sanctions also.  Again, got any links saying Biden wanted to blow it up?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> That wasn't Biden talking, and they were talking about sanctions also.  Again, got any links saying Biden wanted to blow it up?



If Obama ever got anything right, it was when he said "Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up."



> Pres. Biden: "If Russia invades...then there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it."
> 
> Reporter: "But how will you do that, exactly, since...the project is in Germany's control?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> That wasn't Biden talking, and they were talking about sanctions also.  Again, got any links saying Biden wanted to blow it up?


I know what you look like. I looked up the word "useful idiot" in the dictionary and your picture was there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> If Obama ever got anything right, it was when he said "Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up."



So..............since you can't find anything about Biden wanting to blow it up, you deflect to Obama saying something about Biden.  Nice non sequitur.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 27, 2022)

Ray9 said:


> I know what you look like. I looked up the word "useful idiot" in the dictionary and your picture was there.



So, when you can't answer the question, you resort to insults.  Good to know.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Maybe it was a UUV?


----------



## occupied (Sep 27, 2022)

Russian infrastructure blows up all the time because they are incurable half-assed corner cutters.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?


Victoria Nuland 





Clearly it was someone connected to the Biden admin as a false flag terror attack to draw us in the war


----------



## JGalt (Sep 27, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> So..............since you can't find anything about Biden wanting to blow it up, you deflect to Obama saying something about Biden.  Nice non sequitur.




From Biden's own mouth..



> *Pres. Biden: "If Russia invades...then there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it."
> 
> Reporter: "But how will you do that, exactly, since...the project is in Germany's control?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

occupied said:


> Russian infrastructure blows up all the time because they are incurable half-assed corner cutters.


Yeah cause Sputnik and Saylut 1 were really half assed projects 🙄


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You posted after this guy did.


Both of them are late cause I posted about it this morning 






						Victoria Nuland, Jan 2022 - "If Russia invades Ukriane Nord stream 2, one way or another, will not move forward"
					

You may remember this woman from her 2014 leaked call about the coup in Ukraine she helped happen under Obama.       This woman is cancer and should be on trial for War Crimes and this "attack" on Nord 2 is a false flag orchestrated to bring US and the EU 100% into the war.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Brick Gold (Sep 27, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The bubbling they spotted is probably air.  Natural gas doesn't "bubble".


does the water absorb this gas?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Both of them are late cause I posted about it this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post was in current events not breaking news but, you are correct, you were first.  Tell Moonie, he's having a hissy fit.  LOL


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> From Biden's own mouth..


If it makes you feel better Hunter will be in the underground shelter with Joe when the Russians launch their ICBMs. Schumer and McConnel will be watching reruns of Love Boat in the underground recreation room while you and your kids starve in the Nuclear winter if you escape the fireball.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Your post was in current events not breaking news but, you are correct, you were first.  Tell Moonie, he's having a hissy fit.  LOL


Oh I know, I figured I'd add to his triggering


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> He might have gotten someone to do it, but that fat lazy bastard isn't doing anything for himself.


He's doing plenty living RENT FREE in all you shitlibs heads


----------



## Death-Ninja (Sep 27, 2022)

Toro said:


>


  Do you even begin to comprehend just how fucking dumb you are??? Why would Putin blow up his leverage over the EU??? You are literally industrial scale fucking stupid, folks you cannot engage with morons such as the above, so do not, I believe it was Mark Twain who said that all the evidence in the world will not convince the stupid, and above is truly industrial scale stupid!


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 27, 2022)

What is Biden going to blow up next, the My Pillow Guy factory?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Toro said:


>


Well the retards are out tonight 

Why would Russia blow up their own pipelines that supply energy to Germany and the EU when Nord 1 stopped sending gas last month and Nord 2 wasn't operational yet?


----------



## ozro (Sep 27, 2022)

So on the surface it sounds like an outlandish claim that our president would be behind blowing up a pipeline. I don't want to believe it. 
But the world seems to have become such a crazy place, and Biden and his team have displayed such poor judgement and incompetence, I can't say it isn't possible. 
Still, I don't want this to be true.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

ozro said:


> So on the surface it sounds like an outlandish claim that our president would be behind blowing up a pipeline. I don't want to believe it.
> But the world seems to have become such a crazy place, and Biden and his team have displayed such poor judgement and incompetence, I can't say it isn't possible.
> Still, I don't want this to be true.


They've been saying since January that one way or another they would shut Nord 2 down. When someone tells you who they are believe them especially with plenty of evidence you've seen yourself


----------



## Stann (Sep 27, 2022)

Ray9 said:


> What is Biden going to blow up next, the My Pillow Guy factory?


putin probably did this. There are Russian subs all over in the Baltic.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

False Flag terror attack to frame Russia done by the Biden Admin


----------



## Stann (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> False Flag terror attack to frame Russia done by the Biden Admin


Very unlikely. Putin is the probable cause, more of his attempts to create chaos and disrupt the West.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

Ray9 said:


> What is Biden going to blow up next, the My Pillow Guy factory?




BINGO!  exactly correct!  BRAVO!


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Nord stream AG: Three strands of the Nord Stream gas pipeline system have been damaged Nord Stream AG: it is not yet possible to estimate when the gas transportation infrastructure will be restored Russian gas supplies via Nord Stream have been completely halted.
> Danish Energy Agency puts the energy sector on orange alert, the second highest level, amid the multiple Nord Stream gas leaks.
> BT: The Danish Energy Agency says that people should stay far away from the Nord Stream gas leaks: "It's life-threatening"
> 
> ...


Who benefits from cutting off gas flow to Western Europe, especially Sweden?  The answer is RUSSIA.  It puts more pressure on countries supporting Ukraine AND punishes Sweden for joining NATO.  Russia also has the means.  It has long had submarines and mini-subs designed for underwater sabotage.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Stann said:


> Very unlikely. Putin is the probable cause, more of his attempts to create chaos and disrupt the West.


Why would Putin blow up his own pipelines that Russia built, gets money from EU for gas and when Nord 2 wasn't operational yet? Please answer that Mr Shit Detective


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

This was an act of sabotage.

it's clear to see.

May the culprits will pay, and pay dearly.


----------



## braalian (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Yeah cause Sputnik and Saylut 1 were really half assed projects 🙄


The *USSR* built impressive infrastructure and had brillant engineers.

Putin’s Russia is nothing but a pathetic, shrinking nation of gangsters and prostitutes. They’ve contributed nothing to the Arts and Sciences.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Who benefits from cutting off gas flow to Western Europe, especially Sweden?  The answer is RUSSIA.  It puts more pressure on countries supporting Ukraine AND punishes Sweden for joining NATO.  Russia also has the means.  It has long had submarines and mini-subs designed for underwater sabotage.


This isn't WW2 and Uboats. Plenty of countries have subs now. Also see post above and answer that question


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The Russian police have just released this sketch of the suspect.
> 
> View attachment 702416



or maybe this guy


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> or maybe this guy
> 
> View attachment 702449




yup, that one.^^^


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Why would Putin blow up his own pipelines that Russia built, gets money from EU for gas and when Nord 2 wasn't operational yet? Please answer that Mr Shit Detective


Because he’s trying to force the Europeans to stop supporting Ukraine.  Watch, he will refuse to cooperate with repairs until Ukraine gives him what he wants.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

braalian said:


> The *USSR* built impressive infrastructure and had brillant engineers.
> 
> Putin’s Russia is nothing but a pathetic, shrinking nation of gangsters and prostitutes. They’ve contributed nothing to the Arts and Sciences.


Arts? Maybe they should have a Lizzo or Post Malone 🙄

Science. Guess you've never heard of their hypersonic missile system Avangard.

So two spots there you are wrong and laughable


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

I mentioned this in another thread.  Un-manned, Underwater, Vehicles (UUV) are already used to inspect pipelines.   How hard would it be to attach an explosive to one?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> This isn't WW2 and Uboats. Plenty of countries have subs now. Also see post above and answer that question


The Russians have subs specifically designed for underwater sabotage.  Sweden has captured at least one in the past.


----------



## braalian (Sep 27, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Arts? Maybe they should have a Lizzo or Post Malone 🙄
> 
> Science. Guess you've never heard of their hypersonic middle system Avangard.
> 
> So two spots there you are wrong and laughable


Everything about Russia has been shrinking rapidly since 1991.

Their population. Their army. Their navy. Their economy. Their space program. Their influence in the world.

Not even the British Empire slid into irrelevance so quickly.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I mentioned this in another thread.  Un-manned, Underwater, Vehicles (UUV) are already used to inspect pipelines.   How hard would it be to attach an explosive to one?



Yes Sir.

You are not wrong there!


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Because he’s trying to force the Europeans to stop supporting Ukraine.  Watch, he will refuse to cooperate with repairs until Ukraine gives him what he wants.


If that were true all he'd have to do is close the feed. Blowing it up wastes money and makes 0 sense


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The Russians have subs specifically designed for underwater sabotage.  Sweden has captured at least one in the past.


You really think they are the only ones?


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

braalian said:


> Everything about Russia has been shrinking rapidly since 1991.
> 
> Their population. Their army. Their navy. Their economy. Their space program. Their influence in the world.
> 
> Not even the British Empire slid into irrelevance so quickly.



No.

It's  the brains of some  that  have been shrinking    more  rapidly  since...... a long time ago,.


----------



## badbob85037 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Nord stream AG: Three strands of the Nord Stream gas pipeline system have been damaged Nord Stream AG: it is not yet possible to estimate when the gas transportation infrastructure will be restored Russian gas supplies via Nord Stream have been completely halted.
> Danish Energy Agency puts the energy sector on orange alert, the second highest level, amid the multiple Nord Stream gas leaks.
> BT: The Danish Energy Agency says that people should stay far away from the Nord Stream gas leaks: "It's life-threatening"
> 
> ...


The Pope said this isn't as bad as an afternoon with biden.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

braalian said:


> Everything about Russia has been shrinking rapidly since 1991.
> 
> Their population. Their army. Their navy. Their economy. Their space program. Their influence in the world.
> 
> Not even the British Empire slid into irrelevance so quickly.


The British Empire went down in WW2. Look at maps from before and after the war  

So again your analogy is off 

And their economy is actually up along with the ruble being the strongest currency this year 









						Russian ruble is the best-performing currency of 2022 despite sanctions
					

The Russian ruble has rebounded from crippling economic sanctions imposed on Moscow following the invasion of Ukraine.




					nypost.com


----------



## braalian (Sep 27, 2022)

skye said:


> No.
> 
> It's  the brains of some  that  have been shrinking    more  rapidly  since...... a long time ago,.


Fine. Explain how I’m wrong. How has Russia become more powerful/influential since the collapse of the USSR?


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

braalian said:


> Fine. Explain how I’m wrong. How has Russia become more powerful/influential since the collapse of the USSR?



Too long for me to explain....I suggest you read all  news  on the subject!


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

braalian said:


> Fine. Explain how I’m wrong. How has Russia become more powerful/influential since the collapse of the USSR?


I just did


----------



## konradv (Sep 27, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Tucker was talking about this tonight....


Got it.  It’s all lies.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?



All the signs these days are reminiscent of the lead up to both world wars of the 20th century. Had I been a member of the special operations detachment ordered to demo Nord Stream, I would have refused on the grounds doing so is fucking insane. If Putin uncovers US involvement he will certainly retaliate. Imagine our response to Russia blowing up the Alaska pipeline. Biden has flipped his wig. The Biden administration seems to think it can continue to kick Russia around like a deflated soccer ball without consequence. I mean, it's not like Russia has thousands of thermonuclear warheads stockpiled or anything.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> View attachment 702433
> Maybe it was a UUV?



Maybe it was a UDT . . .


----------



## Stann (Sep 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Who benefits from cutting off gas flow to Western Europe, especially Sweden?  The answer is RUSSIA.  It puts more pressure on countries supporting Ukraine AND punishes Sweden for joining NATO.  Russia also has the means.  It has long had submarines and mini-subs designed for underwater sabotage.


That was my first conclusion. I agree Russia benefits from this in the long term. And it causes chaos and confusion for the west.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Stann said:


> That was my first conclusion. I agree Russia benefits from this in the long term. And it causes chaos and confusion for the west.


Well its obvious critical thinking is still in short supply on the left


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Stann said:


> That was my first conclusion. I agree Russia benefits from this in the long term. And it causes chaos and confusion for the west.


Biden cut fossil fuel to Europe from the U.S. with his slashing of our fossil fuel industry which was booming because Trump rescinded stupid enviornmental policies and red tape.    Europe is now totally dependent on Russia.  Putin could have blown up his own pipeline so he can charge more to Europe for a limited commodity.   Biden said he would stop the pipeline so it's not inconceivable his administration did it.   It really doesn't matter either way as long as Biden continues to persecute our fossil fuel industry while throwing money away on 'climate change.'  For Putin it's a win/win.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Who benefits from cutting off gas flow to Western Europe, especially Sweden?  The answer is RUSSIA.  It puts more pressure on countries supporting Ukraine AND punishes Sweden for joining NATO.  Russia also has the means.  It has long had submarines and mini-subs designed for underwater sabotage.


If it was Russia they would fabricate a land based problem, not one that would require costly and long term repairs at sea. Only the US benefits from this as it happened.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2022)

In this situation, Occam's Razor applies.  The pipeline likely just sprung a leak!


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 27, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> In this situation, Occam's Razor applies.  The pipeline likely just sprung a leak!


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> In this situation, Occam's Razor applies.  The pipeline likely just sprung a leak!


2 pipelines 3 leaks 
Sure......

The new york times is reporting Narwhals ran into em in an effort to combat global warming


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Well its obvious critical thinking is still in short supply on the left


I often think that about the people on the right, especially the far-right, they're so simple-minded it's beyond belief. Not just that, their thinking is twisted and convoluted, they can't even see the obvious. They see what they want to see so it matches there beliefs.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 28, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> does the water absorb this gas?


It mixes, for lack of a better term.  It doesn't create "air bubbles" because there's no air.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> I often think that about the people on the right, especially the far-right, they're so simple-minded it's beyond belief. Not just that, their thinking is twisted and convoluted, they can't even see the obvious. They see what they want to see so it matches there beliefs.


Leftists still believe communism can work.  So, that tells you all you need to know about their critique of anyone else's intelligence.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> So..............since you can't find anything about Biden wanting to blow it up, you deflect to Obama saying something about Biden.  Nice non sequitur.


Find a link to where he said he was referring to sanctions when he said he'd end nord 2.

Do what you ask of others.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Here in France in the media the culprit is Putin but a general while being uneasy and more uneasy said that he was thinking of the Americans who would have done the hit.
Everybody shut him up right away.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Here in France in the media the culprit is Putin but a general while being uneasy and more uneasy said that he was thinking of the Americans who would have done the hit.
> Everybody shut him up right away.


Except Putin could simply turn them off. Why would he destroy a revenue stream when he needs it for his war efforts?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Except Putin could simply turn them off. Why would he destroy a revenue stream when he needs it for his war efforts?


Yeah, it doesn’t make a lot sense and I don’t think we’re gonna know in the future who really did it.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Here in France in the media the culprit is Putin but a general while being uneasy and more uneasy said that he was thinking of the Americans who would have done the hit.
> Everybody shut him up right away.



It just doesn't make much sense that Putin would sabotage his own pipeline, depriving himself of revenue to continue the war.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

Statement by the MEP, former Polish Foreign Minister Sikorski thanking the United States for the accident on Russian gas pipelines.
 "Hyena of Europe" (c) (Winston Churchill on Poland) in its usual repertoire.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 28, 2022)

Toro said:


> The crazy rube loons trust Putin more than Biden.  They claim they're American.
> 
> LOL


Biden has weaponized the fbi and the doj. He is a traitor and I don't believe anything he says. He has been lying his entire career.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well.  Not blow it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left this part off 

The U.S. could impose heavy financial sanctions — penalizing anyone or any company that does business involving the pipeline, effectively scaring away banks and businesses and making it impossible for the pipeline to operate.

*Biden hasn’t said if that’s the route he might pursue. *Asked Monday how the U.S. would stop something that’s under German control, Biden only said,* “I promise you, we’ll be able to do it.” Scholz added, “You can be sure that there won’t be any measures in which we have a differing approach. W*e will act together jointly .”

So, wanna keep that answer when Biden didn't say sanctions IN YOUR OWN ARTICLE?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> It just doesn't make much sense that Putin would sabotage his own pipeline, depriving himself of revenue to continue the war.


Absolutely, on the other hand I’m not a fan of Putin the blood thirsty far from there and we are paying more and more for the energy bill here in France because Macaroni prepare us all for the cold and the dark this winter.
From candlelight parties to blankets, we are all ruled by Macaroni the Looter.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

If the version about the deliberate nature of the damage to the "Northern Streams" is proved, then it should not be called "sabotage", as is now being done in Europe and the Middle East. This should be called an act of international terrorism.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Statement by the MEP, former Polish Foreign Minister Sikorski thanking the United States for the accident on Russian gas pipelines.
> "Hyena of Europe" (c) (Winston Churchill on Poland) in its usual repertoire.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 28, 2022)

Thunk said:


> Nordstream 1 *AND* nordstream 2 have been blown up.
> 
> This is an act of war.  If biden did this he just started WW3.
> 
> Europe is gonna freeze!


There is little serious question that the US is responsible for this. The only real questions are when, and how will Russia respond?


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Except Putin could simply turn them off. Why would he destroy a revenue stream when he needs it for his war efforts?


Given the explosion of the Northern Streams with the already clearly indicated transfer of the blame arrows to Russia, it is likely that the United States will use nuclear weapons in Ukraine with shifting responsibility to Russia.
Now international law has completely stopped working. And all the imbeciles were brought to power to do what they were told.
A hard and dangerous time...


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Vastator said:


> There is little serious question that the US is responsible for this. The only real questions are when, and how will Russia respond?


Putin  will do nothing  to the USA , he won’t threaten your country, he barks loudly but he attacks the weakest.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Given the explosion of the Northern Streams with the already clearly indicated transfer of the blame arrows to Russia, it is likely that the United States will use nuclear weapons in Ukraine with shifting responsibility to Russia.
> Now international law has completely stopped working. And all the imbeciles were brought to power to do what they were told.
> A hard and dangerous time...


About to get a whole lot uglier.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Here in France in the media the culprit is Putin but a general while being uneasy and more uneasy said that he was thinking of the Americans who would have done the hit.
> Everybody shut him up right away.


Was it this guy again shutting it down?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


If the Democrats had any sense they would have went all in on Tulsi instead of slandering her character since 2016


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Was it this guy again shutting it down?
> 
> 
> View attachment 702618


No, it was on BFMtv and i am nicely surprise to know that a lot of you American people seem to know about French TV, i said this because it is not the first time that a member bring a video from a French medias


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> I often think that about the people on the right, especially the far-right, they're so simple-minded it's beyond belief. Not just that, their thinking is twisted and convoluted, they can't even see the obvious. They see what they want to see so it matches there beliefs.


This from someone who blamed Putin. You have 0 room to talk. Still waiting for you to answer me on why you think it makes sense for Putin to destroy his own pipelines when be could just close the valve


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> No, it was on BFMtv and i am nicely surprise to know that a lot of you American people seem to know about French TV, i said this because it is not the first time that a member bring a video from a French medias


Some of us try to keep up with world events 👍


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Some of us try to keep up with world events 👍


Yes, a lot of sad world events but for me it is pretty sad that the only way to find out what going on in your country i have to watch CNN


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2022)

Now that the US has committed this act of war against Russia, they are justified in a counter attack.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Yes, a lot of sad world events but for me it is pretty sad that the only way to find out what going on in your country i have to watch CNN


have you seen their ratings?

no one really watches that shit except people who need emotional validation.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Yes, a lot of sad world events but for me it is pretty sad that the only way to find out what going on in your country i have to watch CNN


You be better off watching independent media YouTubers than anything on CNN


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


This is why I don't watch Fox News. The interviewer injected non-facts into the " news ". And this " news " was all about One woman's opinion of the war in Ukraine. It's not news, it's sensationalism and I guess,  entertainment appearing to people who are against the war but it's not news.


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

I believe this is board is about opinions. Putin is devious and ruthless. Putin has the most to gain by this by adversely affecting the West. You have to think about the end game here. There's no way the United States did this, there's no way any European country did this. In my opinion Putin is the only one who could have done this, he has all the motives. He's desperate too.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> This is why I don't watch Fox News. The interviewer injected non-facts into the " news ". And this " news " was all about One woman's opinion of the war in Ukraine. It's not news, it's sensationalism and I guess,  entertainment appearing to people who are against the war but it's not news.


It’s actually NEWS

And we never watch FOX


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 28, 2022)

Some interesting public dialogue from the Chairman of EU-USA delegation and current member of European Parliament on the matter...


















						Radosław Sikorski - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







Previously...


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> It’s actually NEWS
> 
> And we never watch FOX


Yes the explosion of the pipeline is news speculating on who it did it is not news it's a single person's opinion. If you notice the way the moderator worded his interjection about who is responsible and the way the person being interviewed responded. She distance herself from the moderator because although she was against the war, she was not pointing fingers at anyone. Thus the whole article was not news.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 28, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Was it sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/


Yes, and the United States did it.

Proving once again that, yes Veronica, we are the bad guys.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 28, 2022)

Relevent reading...

On Tuesday, Secretary of State Antony Blinken contended that an attack on Nord Stream represented a ''significant opportunity'' for Western Europe to abandon Russia's gas market in favor of alternative energy infrastructure, referencing US LNG, and to ''accelerate the transition to renewables and to make sure that we’re addressing the climate challenge that we face.''


Anyway. Here's some of that transcript...


*SECRETARY BLINKEN:  *Iain, thanks very much.  On the question on energy security and Nord Stream in particular, a few things.  The leaks are under investigation....

...Long term, we’re supporting efforts to reduce reliance on fossil fuels, including LNG, over the long term, including through a task force that we established with the European Union some months ago on energy security that’s working very actively, looking at ways both to reduce demand, to pursue renewables, to make the transition.  And then we’re working with global partners to reduce dependence on fossil fuels and accelerate the transition to renewables beyond Europe.

It’s a long way of saying that there are clear challenges in the months ahead that we’re addressing, but there is also a very significant opportunity to do two things.  One, to finally end the dependence of Europe on Russian energy and thus the position that Europe is in of being on the receiving end of the weaponization of energy by Russia, and also to accelerate the transition to renewables and to make sure that we’re addressing the climate challenge that we face.









						Secretary Antony J. Blinken and Indian External Affairs Minister Dr. Subrahmanyam Jaishankar at a Joint Press Availability - United States Department of State
					

SECRETARY BLINKEN:  Well, good morning, everyone.  Mr. Minister, my friend, welcome back to Washington.  It is always a pleasure to meet Minister Jaishankar, whether it’s here, in New York, in Delhi, Melbourne, Bali, or anywhere else. And I think our own conversations – deep, extended...




					www.state.gov


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Relevent reading...
> 
> On Tuesday, Secretary of State Antony Blinken contended that an attack on Nord Stream represented a ''significant opportunity'' for Western Europe to abandon Russia's gas market in favor of alternative energy infrastructure, referencing US LNG, and to ''accelerate the transition to renewables and to make sure that we’re addressing the climate challenge that we face.''
> 
> ...


Good article, good information, no sensational speculation. Just wish I had time to read it all, maybe later. Thanks again.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Relevent reading...
> On Tuesday, Secretary of State Antony Blinken contended that an attack on Nord Stream represented a ''significant opportunity'' for Western Europe to abandon Russia's gas market in favor of alternative energy infrastructure,


Nice! It's as if a robber would said:  "Аttacking and killing a bank guard gives us great opportunities to improve our well-being!"
Bloody scoundrels are in power in the USA. Vote away demo*r*ats from Washington! Fight for survival of the humanity!


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Nice! It's as if a robber would said:  "Аttacking and killing a bank guard gives us great opportunities to improve our well-being!"
> Bloody scoundrels are in power in the USA. Vote away demo*r*ats from Washington! Fight for survival of the humanity!


You are really letting your imagination get away with you.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 28, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Yes, and the United States did it.
> 
> Proving once again that, yes Veronica, we are the bad guys.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I posted this already, and the video of Biden threatening that pipeline.


LOLOLOLOL 

President Biden threatened a pipeline????


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Blaster said:


>


Please get help


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

*They've got another Gulf of Tonkin to sell us. Only this one is a lot more transparent, and no one's buying it.*


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> President Biden threatened a pipeline????


The Nordstream 2 pipeline allows Russia to send gas to Western Europe without paying transit fees to Ukraine and Poland. Russia just completed it in the teeth of massive opposition from Ukraine, Poland and USA.
Now they are trying to convince you it was Russia who blew it up. I am sure they will succeed in this, the Western population has reached this level of idiocy.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> President Biden threatened a pipeline????


Yes, he’s a stupid shit isn’t he?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)

I'll BET he wasn't supposed to say that.









						FLASHBACK: Biden 'Promised' There 'Will Be No Longer a Nord Stream 2' if Russia Invades Ukraine
					

Joe Biden's 'promise' that 'there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2' pipeline if Russia invades Ukraine is attracting new attention in the wake of the suspected sabotage of



					www.informationliberation.com


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 28, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?















						Biden says he'll shut down Nord Stream 2 pipeline if Russia further invades Ukraine
					

#shorts #UkraineRussia #NordStream2Pipeline #BidenPresident Biden says he plans to shut down the Nord Stream 2 pipeline in Germany if President Putin and Rus...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> You be better off watching independent media YouTubers than anything on CNN





iceberg said:


> have you seen their ratings?
> 
> no one really watches that shit except people who need emotional validation.


Here on my tv for the American media,  i only have CNN for information coming from the US.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> The Nordstream 2 pipeline allows Russia to send gas to Western Europe without paying transit fees to Ukraine and Poland. Russia just completed it in the teeth of massive opposition from Ukraine, Poland and USA.
> Now they are trying to convince you it was Russia who blew it up. I am sure they will succeed in this, the Western population has reached this level of idiocy.


I don’t care for condescending words


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> I'll BET he wasn't supposed to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This possibility is making its way and the answer of the White House is that it is stupid to believe Russian propaganda.
But the video is there of Biden Everyone can see it


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> This possibility is making its way and the answer of the White House is that it is stupid to believe Russian propaganda.
> But the video is there of Biden Everyone can see it


And there was VIDEO of TRUMP planning January 6th


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> And there was VIDEO of TRUMP planning January 6th


And there we are getting close it will be Trump that likely blow-up the pipeline .


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Except Putin could simply turn them off. Why would he destroy a revenue stream when he needs it for his war efforts?


You and many others do not seem to realize that neither of the pipelines was pumping natural gas.  Nordstream 1 was shut down and Nordstream 2 was never started.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> It just doesn't make much sense that Putin would sabotage his own pipeline, depriving himself of revenue to continue the war.


You and many others do not seem to realize that neither of the pipelines was pumping natural gas. Nordstream 1 was shut down and Nordstream 2 was never started.


----------



## surada (Sep 28, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> If the USA did this not only should Biden and our leaders be prosecuted but also every person military and otherwise who was involved... this is a crime against earth and every living creature on it....



The crime is invading Ukraine.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> If the version about the deliberate nature of the damage to the "Northern Streams" is proved, then it should not be called "sabotage", as is now being done in Europe and the Middle East. This should be called an act of international terrorism.


Where is the terror?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Now that the US has committed this act of war against Russia, they are justified in a counter attack.


You have proof we did this?  Have you contacted the media?


----------



## surada (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You and many others do not seem to realize that neither of the pipelines was pumping natural gas. Nordstream 1 was shut down and Nordstream 2 was never started.



Putin thought the pipelines were leverage... that he could waltz into Ukraine without opposition as long as he could hold the Europeans hostage to the gas supply.  Biden and the EU are brave and defiant.  They wouldn't let Putin get away with that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> Here on my tv for the American media,  i only have CNN for information coming from the US.


So you are getting constant misinformation?


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Biden and the EU are brave and defiant.


No wonder you elect scoundrels and fools to political posts. Fools and scoundrels choose their own kind.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Where is the terror?


I can't open your eyes when you don't want to. But you can assume that blowing up a gas pipeline on someone else's territory is a normal phenomenon. Yes, normal and familiar, for a terrorist.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 28, 2022)

braalian said:


> The *USSR* built impressive infrastructure and had brillant engineers.
> 
> Putin’s Russia is nothing but a pathetic, shrinking nation of gangsters and prostitutes. They’ve contributed nothing to the Arts and Sciences.


*Sloppy Slavs*

The Soviet Union failed economically because Russian Communists believed in big ideas but felt that taking care of the nitty-gritty, such as preventive maintenance, quality control and having diligent bosses instead of ideological brown-noses, was beneath them.  Putin seems like someone who could force the Russians to get their act together economically.  Does anyone know about the quality of their products today?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You and many others do not seem to realize that neither of the pipelines was pumping natural gas.  Nordstream 1 was shut down and Nordstream 2 was never started.


Well that explains all the commotion on top of the ocean and everyone in the news disagreeing with you.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 28, 2022)

Whoever blows up the Finnish pipeline now has plausible deniability.  There's apparently a mad pipeline bomber on the loose. In the end, Europe is screwed.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Putin thought the pipelines were leverage... that he could waltz into Ukraine without opposition as long as he could hold the Europeans hostage to the gas supply.  Biden and the EU are brave and defiant.  They wouldn't let Putin get away with that.


Biden should not have been a pussy and stop our fossil fuel industry in the first place to pander to the radical environmentalist vote.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Well that explains all the commotion on top of the ocean and everyone in the news disagreeing with you.


OK, shit for brains!  Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized?  The Germans shut off Nordstream 1.  Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.

I have seen this on numerous sources.  Are you moron's blind or just made up your mind already?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You have proof we did this?  Have you contacted the media?


How do you think I heard?  The media!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2022)

Poland says thank you, USA








						US praised for Nord Stream explosion
					

"Thank you USA," said Poland’s former defense and foreign minister Sikorski © Twitter/screenshotWhile the US, Russia and most...




					www.azerbaycan24.com


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Sloppy Slavs*
> 
> The Soviet Union failed economically because Russian Communists believed in big ideas ....


They believed in _wrong_ ideas.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Dalia said:


> And there we are getting close it will be Trump that likely blow-up the pipeline .


Blew up 
NOT
Blow up


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> How do you think I heard?  The media!


They have no proof!  You are repeating their misinformation!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OK, shit for brains!  Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized?  The Germans shut off Nordstream 1.  Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.
> 
> I have seen this on numerous sources.  Are you moron's blind or just made up your mind already?


God damn you just love to be a fuckwad.

Diddle yourself. I got better things to do.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OK, shit for brains!  Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized?  The Germans shut off Nordstream 1.  Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.
> 
> I have seen this on numerous sources.  Are you moron's blind or just made up your mind already?


OK fuckwad sam...









						Kremlin Dismisses Claims Russia Attacked Nord Stream as 'Stupid'
					

As the Establishment media begins to push claims that Russia may be behind the possible attack on the Nord Stream gas pipelines, the Kremlin fired back, referri




					www.dailyfetched.com
				




This is a big problem for us because, firstly, both lines of Nord Stream 2 are filled with gas – the entire system is ready to pump gas, and the gas is very expensive,” Peskov said.

“Now the gas is flying off into the air,” he added

Argue with Russia


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> God damn you just love to be a fuckwad.
> 
> Diddle yourself. I got better things to do.


Because you were wrong, I am a fuckwad!  Typical conservitard bullshit!


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> How do you think I heard?  The media!


Doubtful


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> OK fuckwad sam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is apparent you cannot read for comprehension.  I told you the lines were filled. 

All the Russkis have to do is not open the valves nor pressurize the lines further.


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Russia over-pressurized the line ... to alter public opinion in Europe? ... then it's terrorism ... or is it because of, you know, Russians? ... then it's incompetence, this is Russia we're taking about here ... let's not get carried away with our suspicions ...




russia russia russia

*yawn*


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 702725
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT cannot be Joe Biden.  The mouth, nose, eyes are not right.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> THAT cannot be Joe Biden.  The mouth, nose, eyes are not right.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


>


 well look at it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> well look at it.


I did.  I saw a YouTube video of Biden running his yapper!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Because you were wrong, I am a fuckwad!  Typical conservitard bullshit!


No. You are a fuckwad because you are a fuckwad. 

Starting off with "OK shit for brains" was something fuckwad do. 

You do it well. 

Fuckwad.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It is apparent you cannot read for comprehension.  I told you the lines were filled.
> 
> All the Russkis have to do is not open the valves nor pressurize the lines further.


You said pressurized. 

You really need to keep better track of your bullshit. 

Fuckwad.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I did.  I saw a YouTube video of Biden running his yapper!


the still photo.    You didn't see that??  I'll post it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> You said pressurized.
> 
> You really need to keep better track of your bullshit.
> 
> Fuckwad.



My post#144:
OK, shit for brains! Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized? The Germans shut off Nordstream 1. Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.

I never said "pressurized".

You really need to keep better track of your bullshit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> the still photo.    You didn't see that??  I'll post it
> 
> View attachment 702845


That is a gif. not a still photo you posted.  It appears to be from when he was VP, judging by the hair on the top of his head.  What is the source?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It is apparent you cannot read for comprehension.  I told you the lines were filled.
> 
> All the Russkis have to do is not open the valves nor pressurize the lines further.


Okey dokey buddy


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My post#144:
> OK, shit for brains! Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized? The Germans shut off Nordstream 1. Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.
> 
> I never said "pressurized".
> ...


You first


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That is a gif. not a still photo you posted.  It appears to be from when he was VP, judging by the hair on the top of his head.  What is the source?


I don't know the source.   I'm commenting on it and the past references to his body doubles.  If you remember Kamala had one show up for her on the campaign...small venue.

I wouldn't have believed there might be body doubles until i saw that gif.  Yes and i apologize...i wrote photo rather than gif.  The whole face thing just is not right.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Didn't Joe say he would if Putin brought tanks into Ukraine?... he did and so did people in his administration....


I think it was Tommy Lee Jones and Gary Busey.




Too bad we exiled Steven Seagal to Russia or he could save the day


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I think it was Tommy Lee Jones.


Get help


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Get help


Please ....you never saw Under Siege.?
Sounds like you need help.

I guess next you'll tell us that a Russian submarine torpedoed their own pipeline.


----------



## Stann (Sep 28, 2022)

Ringo said:


> it's good when there is a long-term propaganda about incompetent Russians, evil Russians, and omnipotent Russians....  Any kind of russian, depending on the needs of propaganda.
> The main thing is that the population remains stupid. To do this, we will inspire them, that there are 57 genders and sexual perversions are the norm and even a matter of pride.
> After that, to inspire idiots with anything about russians is a piece of cake.


Your propaganda is now out of date, there are currently 73 genders and none of them are perverted like you are.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 28, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dude.................your own link says that his claims were denounced by other officials................
> 
> *Poland’s Secretary of State, Stanisław Żaryn, denounced Sikorki’s claim on Twitter as “Russian #propaganda,” calling it “a smear campaign against Poland, the US and Ukraine, accusing the West of aggression against #NS1 and #NS2. Authenticating the Russian lies at this particular moment jeopardizes the security of Poland. What an act of gross irresponsibility!”*
> 
> ...



Nobody needs to make Border Killings *Joe look bad. He’s quickly becoming the worst president in history all on his own.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2022)

A torpedo would have been too obvious.
This was done by some Ex SEAL black ops explosives experts divers posing as Polish fishermen..... most likely.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 28, 2022)

Blaster said:


> Was it sabotage?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/27/nord-stream-gas-pipelines-damage-russia/



Certainly looks like it


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 28, 2022)

I'll say that I don't think Biden meant he was going to blow up nord in that Presser, but, it doesn't matter. He was asked to clarify what he meant, and he responded with essentially 'don't worry, well do it'.  That sends a bad signal. That is enough for putin to use as propaganda in his country, to justify escalation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Certainly looks like it


Nice pay wall site!  When will you learn not to do that?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I'll say that I don't think Biden meant he was going to blow up nord in that Presser, but, it doesn't matter. He was asked to clarify what he meant, and he responded with essentially 'don't worry, well do it'.  That sends a bad signal. That is enough for putin to use as propaganda in his country, to justify escalation.


It was already shut down!  Why blow it up, unless you are Russia and want to promote a false flag attack?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I'll say that I don't think Biden meant he was going to blow up nord in that Presser, but, it doesn't matter. He was asked to clarify what he meant, and he responded with essentially 'don't worry, well do it'.  That sends a bad signal. That is enough for putin to use as propaganda in his country, to justify escalation.


Putin neither NEEDS nor WANTS justification


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It was already shut down!  Why blow it up, unless you are Russia and want to promote a false flag attack?


Because Putin is insane


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My post#144:
> OK, shit for brains! Where did I say the pipelines were not pressurized? The Germans shut off Nordstream 1. Nordstream 2 was never placed in operation because Putin invaded Ukraine.
> 
> I never said "pressurized".
> ...


You still here? 

How cute


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It was already shut down!  Why blow it up, unless you are Russia and want to promote a false flag attack?


It looks like the intelligence level of this thread is beginning to shut down.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It looks like the intelligence level of this thread is beginning to shut down.


Hmmmmm

Wonder why?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Now you're just asking for someone to report you for talking about family members aren't you douche waffle muncher?
> 
> You're lucky I have better things to do.


Nope 

Keep LYING 

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> You still here?
> 
> How cute


Aren't you supposed to give me your sword when you surrender?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> It was already shut down!  Why blow it up, unless you are Russia and want to promote a false flag attack?


I said I didn't think thats what Biden meant, but I think Russia can use his lack of an explanation to justify further aggression.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Stann said:


> Yes the explosion of the pipeline is news speculating on who it did it is not news it's a single person's opinion. If you notice the way the moderator worded his interjection about who is responsible and the way the person being interviewed responded. She distance herself from the moderator because although she was against the war, she was not pointing fingers at anyone. Thus the whole article was not news.


Please stop LYING


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I said I didn't think thats what Biden meant, but I think Russia can use his lack of an explanation to justify further aggression.


Putin never needs JUSTIFICATION for his aggression


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Putin neither NEEDS nor WANTS justification


Perhaps he does. The other day he said that any attacks inside Russia would be grounds for them using retalitory meausres, including nukes. If he can say the u.s.,  OR u.s money was used to blow up the pipeline, then he might claim he has justification to use such measures.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Perhaps he does. The other day he said that any attacks inside Russia would be grounds for them using retalitory meausres, including nukes. If he can say the u.s.,  OR u.s money was used to blow up the pipeline, then he might claim he has justification to use such measures.


No he doesn’t


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I said I didn't think thats what Biden meant, but I think Russia can use his lack of an explanation to justify further aggression.


What kind of further aggression?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327  needs some schooling.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What kind of further aggression?


Tactical nukes?  He was on TV the other day stating that all options are on the table, including nuclear weapons.

Perhaps attacks on u.s. assets in the region? Perhaps stating that explosion was carried out by a u.s. funded ally, and thus warranting attacks on them?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Aren't you supposed to give me your sword when you surrender?


It's cute you want my sword.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Tactical nukes?  He was on TV the other day stating that all options are on the table, including nuclear weapons.
> 
> Perhaps attacks on u.s. assets in the region? Perhaps stating that explosion was carried out by a u.s. funded ally, and thus warranting attacks on them?


You honestly think Putin and the Russians would bring about a nuclear war, resulting in the end of the world as we know it, over a pipeline?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> It's cute you want my sword.


You probably have a small pocket knife.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You and many others do not seem to realize that neither of the pipelines was pumping natural gas. Nordstream 1 was shut down and Nordstream 2 was never started.



While the pipelines were currently transporting any gas, both were full of pressurized natural gas and could have been in operation any time the Russian chose to. The Nord Stream I is still shut off I think, but pipeline II is pretty much fucked.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> While the pipelines were currently transporting any gas, both were full of pressurized natural gas and could have been in operation any time the Russian chose to. The Nord Stream I is still shut off I think, but pipeline II is pretty much fucked.



Once again you illustrate your ignorance.  The Russians do not control the valves in Germany, dumbass!  They cannot be placed in operation with the Germans allowing the flow of natural gas, which they will not do.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Once again you illustrate your ignorance.  The Russians do not control the valves in Germany, dumbass!  They cannot be placed in operation with the Germans allowing the flow of natural gas, which they will not do.



How stupid are you? The pipeline is owned and operated by Nord Stream AG, *whose majority shareholder is the Russian state-owned company Gazprom.*

Let me explain how pipelines work: If you don't put gas in one end, it doesn't come out the other.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 28, 2022)

If anyone is interested in hearing true stuff about this whole mess, the New York Times has done some pretty good reporting about what they are, who controls them, who benefits (both from them running and from them not running) as well as some other stuff.

And..............most of what the Admiral Rockwell Tory has said is correct by the way.  If you have been on these boards for a bit of time, you would know that saying the Admiral is correct is not something I say often, as we generally fight with each other.  But, when someone is telling facts, ya gotta acknowledge it, and so far, the Admiral has been correct on just about everything he's said on this thread so far.

Here's the link if anyone is interested...................









						Mysterious Blasts and Gas Leaks: What We Know About the Pipeline Breaks in Europe
					

The leaks, which may amount to as much as a third of Denmark’s annual carbon emissions, expose the vulnerability of critical infrastructure as the war in Ukraine continues.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

JGalt said:


> How stupid are you? The pipeline is owned and operated by Nord Stream AG, *whose majority shareholder is the Russian state-owned company Gazprom.*
> 
> Let me explain how pipelines work: If you don't put gas in one end, it doesn't come out the other.


The Russians were not putting gas in the pipeline dumbass!  It was pressurized to prevent corrosion and other damage, but none was being sent to Germany, idiot!


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 28, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> If anyone is interested in hearing true stuff about this whole mess, the New York Times has done some pretty good reporting about what they are, who controls them, who benefits (both from them running and from them not running) as well as some other stuff.
> 
> And..............most of what the Admiral Rockwell Tory has said is correct by the way.  If you have been on these boards for a bit of time, you would know that saying the Admiral is correct is not something I say often, as we generally fight with each other.  But, when someone is telling facts, ya gotta acknowledge it, and so far, the Admiral has been correct on just about everything he's said on this thread so far.
> 
> ...


Truth from NYT? That's funny.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You probably have a small pocket knife.


It's cute you think about my pocket knife.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> It's cute you think about my pocket knife.


You can't debate, so this is all you have, dumbass?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You can't debate, so this is all you have, dumbass?


it's cute you stare at my dumbass.

you're not debating. you're being a dick.

im gonna pass on feeding the dick. 

have a nice day.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> it's cute you stare at my dumbass.
> 
> you're not debating. you're being a dick.
> 
> ...


Once again, you prove your illiteracy.  I never said anything about staring at your dumbass.  You did!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Once again, you prove your illiteracy.  I never said anything about staring at your dumbass.  You did!


----------



## flan327 (Sep 28, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What kind of further aggression?


Ask Putin


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Ask Putin


So you have no idea either!  Thank you!


----------



## Winco (Sep 28, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Please ....you never saw Under Siege.?
> Sounds like you need help.
> 
> I guess next you'll tell us that a Russian submarine torpedoed their own pipeline.





the other mike said:


> A torpedo would have been too obvious.
> This was done by some Ex SEAL black ops explosives experts divers posing as Polish fishermen..... most likely.


Final answer?
Since you are 'In the Know"

Tell us right now, who or what is responsible?

I want to see you waffle trying to cover your errors.
So......... who and how?
Right NOW.


----------



## Brick Gold (Sep 28, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It mixes, for lack of a better term.  It doesn't create "air bubbles" because there's no air.


Ok, when they say gas I imagine gas, not liquid.  So the pipeline is transporting liquid gas and the air bubbles are then coming from what, the pressure pump system that moves the liquid gas?


----------



## Winco (Sep 28, 2022)

Winco said:


> Final answer?
> Since you are 'In the Know"
> 
> Tell us right now, who or what is responsible?
> ...


I want an answer.



the other mike said:


> A torpedo would have been too obvious.
> This was done by some Ex SEAL black ops explosives experts divers posing as Polish fishermen..... most likely.




Who did it and how?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Now that the US has committed this act of war against Russia, they are justified in a counter attack.


We did not blow up those pipes. Everyone in the world had motive other than Germany.

Signs point to The Little Mermaid was pissed after a bunch of racist whites were upset she was black. When she saw those pipes supplying white Nazi's junking up her sea, she snapped & blew them up.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Doesn't matter if Biden did or didn't blow the fucking thing up, we're fixin' to go to war, big time.
> 
> Hope you invested in some lead-lined Underoos, bend over and kiss your ass godbye, Bubba.
> 
> ...


We did not blow up those pipes. Everyone in the world had motive other than Germany.

Signs point to The Little Mermaid was pissed after a bunch of racist whites were upset she was black. When she saw those pipes supplying white Nazi's junking up her sea, she snapped & blew them up.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You honestly think Putin and the Russians would bring about a nuclear war, resulting in the end of the world as we know it, over a pipeline?


I don't know. There are those that think he's put himself into a corner and that he might want to make a show of strength to his people. I don't necessarily mean he'd use nukes, he just might make attacks on other assets. I only bring up nukes because of what putin himself said on that video. He threatened their use if anyone attacked Russia.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 29, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Except Putin could simply turn them off. Why would he destroy a revenue stream when he needs it for his war efforts?


What revenue stream? Both pipelines are inoperative.


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

iceberg said:


> It's cute you think about my pocket knife.


Grow Up

It’s the male appendage


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I don't know. There are those that think he's put himself into a corner and that he might want to make a show of strength to his people. I don't necessarily mean he'd use nukes, he just might make attacks on other assets. I only bring up nukes because of what putin himself said on that video. He threatened their use if anyone attacked Russia.


Why do you insist on repeating the same propaganda?


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

KissMy said:


> We did not blow up those pipes. Everyone in the world had motive other than Germany.
> 
> Signs point to The Little Mermaid was pissed after a bunch of racist whites were upset she was black. When she saw those pipes supplying white Nazi's junking up her sea, she snapped & blew them up.


Some countries had motive. Only one country in my opinion had both a motive and can reasonably be assumed to take the risk of the blowback that being identified would bring... Russia.

All the other countries that might have had a motive also have interests in good relationships. Russia at this point is in such a tight spot that taking a risk like that makes actual sense.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> Some countries had motive. Only one country in my opinion had both a motive and can afford the blowback that being identified would bring... Russia.
> 
> All the other countries that might have had a motive also have interests in good relationships. Russia at this point is in such a tight spot that taking a risk like that makes actual sense.


Sure, they already have all of the western world elites wanting war with them. Give em another reason. Bullshit


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Why do you insist on repeating the same propaganda?


Why do you insist on being a concern troll


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Sure, they already have all of the western world elites wanting war with them. Give em another reason. Bullshit


What does Putin have to lose? Sanctions? The threat of war? In case you haven't noticed he is already there.

At the moment he is embroiled in a war he can't afford to lose that he is. A war that has already caused him to make decisions that can topple him personally. There aren't any good pension plans for autocrats.

He's losing it for 2 reasons. First and Foremost, Ukrainian morale.

Second, Western support. For this second one  he is served by making life in Europe uncomfortable by for instance driving up gas prices, and thereby weakening public support for the governments in Europe.

This is WAYYYYY more likely then the US blowing up gaspipes that aren't in operation at this time because they have a score to settle with Germany.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What revenue stream? Both pipelines are inoperative.


You starin at me bum? 

You cheeky monkey.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> What does Putin have to lose? Sanctions? The threat of war? In case you haven't noticed he is already there.
> 
> At the moment he is embroiled in a war he can't afford to lose that he is. A war that has already caused him to make decisions that can topple him personally. There aren't any good pension plans for autocrats.
> 
> ...


Why would Putin blow up a pipeline Russia built, that he supplies gas to the EU with for big money, when Nord 1 was shut off a month ago, Nord 2 wasn't fully operational yet and he could have more easily just shut the valve?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> Some countries had motive. Only one country in my opinion had both a motive and can reasonably be assumed to take the risk of the blowback that being identified would bring... Russia.
> 
> All the other countries that might have had a motive also have interests in good relationships. Russia at this point is in such a tight spot that taking a risk like that makes actual sense.


Nothing Herr Putin does makes SENSE


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Nothing Herr Putin does makes SENSE


Neither do you


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Why would Putin blow up a pipeline Russia built, that he supplies gas to the EU with for big money, when Nord 1 was shut off a month ago, Nord 2 wasn't fully operational yet and he could have more easily just shut the valve?


He did it didn't affect Europe supporting the Ukrainians. Blowing it up serves 2 separate purposes. 

First it makes the status quo as it was permant in the medium long term. Ensuring maximum disruption of European gas prices for winter. 

Second it also shows that he is serious about risking war with Europe by attacking European interest outside Ukraine military without taking it as far (yet) as attacking the block directly by for instance blowing up gaslines that are exploited by European countries. This makes his nuclear threat more believable. 

It's like a mobster throwing a brick through the store window of someone he's trying to shakedown. The store owner gets the message but the crime is almost impossible to prove.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Nothing Herr Putin does makes SENSE


This does make sense in a cynical way. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> He did it didn't affect Europe supporting the Ukrainians. Blowing it up serves 2 separate purposes.
> 
> First it makes the status quo as it was permant in the medium long term. Ensuring maximum disruption of European gas prices for winter.
> 
> ...


But in your scenario the mobster is throwing a brick threw his own window so again doesn't make sense


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 29, 2022)

Fox News' Griffin: There's 'No Evidence' U.S. Was Involved in Nord Stream 2 Explosion Because The Pentagon Says So
					

Regime media propagandist Jennifer Griffin, who just recently signed a new multiyear deal with Fox News, reported Wednesday that there is 'no evidence or indication' the US



					www.informationliberation.com
				




relax y'all. Now we have it on good authority that the US gov't is not involved in the explosion.  ....cause they say so.

Just like they weren't involved in the TWA explosion, or voter fraud, or russia collusion hoax, or the scamdemic, the world trade center attack, tuskegee experiment.....um


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> But in your scenario the mobster is throwing a brick threw his own window so again doesn't make sense


No he isn't. Russia has already said they wouldn't start up the gas supply until the West lifts the sanctions. HE ISN'T GETTING ANY MONEY FROM THOSE PIPELINES. They serve him no purpose at the moment . 

Russia however is spending MILLIONS if not billions a day in Ukraine. 

Do you honestly think that he cares about the cost of repairing something 6 months or a year from now when faced with that cost today or even more to the point the danger to himself personally?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Neither do you


I can EXPLAIN it to you 
BUT I can’t UNDERSTAND it for you 

Capisch?


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Fox News' Griffin: There's 'No Evidence' U.S. Was Involved in Nord Stream 2 Explosion Because The Pentagon Says So
> 
> 
> Regime media propagandist Jennifer Griffin, who just recently signed a new multiyear deal with Fox News, reported Wednesday that there is 'no evidence or indication' the US
> ...


STOP LYING 

PLEASE go back into your bunker and eat your cold canned beans


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> No he isn't. Russia has already said they wouldn't start up the gas supply until the West lifts the sanctions. HE ISN'T GETTING ANY MONEY FROM THOSE PIPELINES. They serve him no purpose at the moment .
> 
> Russia however is spending MILLIONS if not billions a day in Ukraine.
> 
> Do you honestly think that he cares about the cost of repairing something 6 months or a year from now when faced with that cost today or even more to the point the danger to himself personally?


And Russia owns those Pipelines and the gas transferred in them is big money for them, what about that don't you understand? So yeah my scenario is correct yours is wrong and no amount of your mental gymnastics will change that


----------



## flan327 (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And Russia owns those Pipelines and the gas transferred in them is big money for them, what about that don't you understand? So yeah my scenario is correct yours is wrong and no amount of your mental gymnastics will change that


~~yawn~~


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I can EXPLAIN it to you
> BUT I can’t UNDERSTAND it for you
> 
> Capisch?


Nah type more in BIG LETTERS for me


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> ~~yawn~~


Brilliant retort


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And Russia owns those Pipelines and the gas transferred in them is big money for them, what about that don't you understand? So yeah my scenario is correct yours is wrong and no amount of your mental gymnastics will change that


Lol what about NOT A DIME was being transferred even before he blew it up don't you understand? 

It is funny to see you focus on the analogy because you can't dispute the actual premise.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> Lol what about NOT A DIME was being transferred even before he blew it up don't you understand?
> 
> It is funny to see you focus on the analogy because you can't dispute the actual premise.


That's cause it wasn't operational yet jackass, do you tink Nord 1 would be had there been no sanctions? Again why blow it up when you're in control of the flow switch. What about that confuses you


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And Russia owns those Pipelines and the gas transferred in them is big money for them, what about that don't you understand? So yeah my scenario is correct yours is wrong and no amount of your mental gymnastics will change that


Oh, and by the way if you really want to stick with the analogy. If the storeowner is Europe and Russia is the mobster. The correct analogy would be, not that the mobster owns the store, but that the mobster owns the brick and that he would be hesitant to part ways with that brick because he payed money for it. 

I think you can see the obvious flaw with that reasoning.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> That's cause it wasn't operational yet jackass, do you tink Nord 1 would be had there been no sanctions? Again why blow it up when you're in control of the flow switch. What about that confuses you


Lol revisionist history I see. Nordstream 1 has been operational since November 2011. And Russia stopped the flow of gas through it BEFORE any explosion. And earning a net revenue of 0 dollars on its exploitation. 

And reasking a question I already answered doesn't help you. 

Post 281 if you have trouble finding it.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> Oh, and by the way if you really want to stick with the analogy. If the storeowner is Europe and Russia is the mobster. The correct analogy would be, not that the mobster owns the store, but that the mobster owns the brick and that he would be hesitant to part ways with that brick because he payed money for it.
> 
> I think you can see the obvious flaw with that reasoning.


No jackass EU is the customer cause they are buying the gas from Russia. Russia is the store owner as they are supplying the gas. So who really is the mobster making threats, sanctions and blowing up pipelines? The crooked Biden Crime Family that's who


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 29, 2022)

There is a new pipe line I can think of one reason Russia would do it.... to justify destroying the new pipeline


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> Lol revisionist history I see. Nordstream 1 has been operational since November 2011. And Russia stopped the flow of gas through it BEFORE any explosion. And earning a net revenue of 0 dollars on its exploitation.
> 
> And reasking a question I already answered doesn't help you.
> 
> Post 281 if you have trouble finding it.


No shit and it was shut off last month because of sanctions. Nord 2 wasn't completed yet 

You're a moron aren't ya


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> No jackass EU is the customer cause they are buying the gas from Russia. Russia is the store owner as they are supplying the gas. So who really is the mobster making threats, sanctions and blowing up pipelines? The crooked Biden Crime Family that's who


-Shop owner= Europe being extorted
-Mobster = Russia as the entity doing the extorting, in order to stop supplying aide to Ukraine. 
- the stone = the means by which Europe is being warned that if they don't step carefully bad things will happen. 

I would draw you a flow chart with pretty pictures but I don't want to spend the time.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> . Only one country in my opinion had both a motive and can reasonably be assumed to take the risk of the blowback that being identified would bring... Russia.


How did you learn to write while being a clinical idiot? Or does some kind of computer program "Russophobia for dummies" write his crap for you?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

forkup said:


> -Shop owner= Europe being extorted
> -Mobster = Russia as the entity doing the extorting, in order to stop supplying aide to Ukraine.
> - the stone = the means by which Europe is being warned that if they don't step carefully bad things will happen.
> 
> I would draw you a flow chart with pretty pictures but I don't want to spend the time.


Why would EU be the shop owner when they don't supply the gas? See your own faulty logic train is derailed come back when you can make a sensible comparison nowit


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

Ringo said:


> How did you learn to write while being a clinical idiot? Or does some kind of computer program "Russophobia for dummies" write his crap for you?


His friend at the nut house types for him since he's clearly in a straight jacket


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> No shit and it was shut off last month because of sanctions. Nord 2 wasn't completed yet
> 
> You're a moron aren't ya


Funny, I'm not trying to ignore an answer I already received. Or misunderstand an analogy. Or try to revise history


Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Why would EU be the shop owner when they don't supply the gas? See your own faulty logic train is derailed come back when you can make a sensible comparison nowit


Because in this context the object of throwing the stone is to get Europe to stop supplying aid to Ukraine. So instead of a shop owner being asked to give the mobster money. It is Europe being asked to stop supplying aid to Ukraine.

The throwing of the stone is a metaphor for blowing up the pipes. Because that is the means by which the mobster (Russia) is sending the warning to Europe that if they don't comply, the mobster ( Russia) is willing to do violent things.

If you don't understand it now I won't help you any further. There is only so much time I'm willing to spend on a red herring.


----------



## Foolardi (Sep 29, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The bubbling they spotted is probably air.  Natural gas doesn't "bubble".


Doesn't rise to explaining today's Leftist { Including this Ukrainian
    New World Order shill ... Zelensky }. A punked liar and *profiteer.
     An Airhead that Biden and his airheads seem to admire.
    How long did it take for Airhead { Zelensky } who has a mansion in
    Florida { $ 35 Million mansion in Sunny Isles,Fla. } to issue a statement
  as to who sabotaged that Norm Stream.
      Right there is a huge clue.No need for Dr.Watson and Sherlock
  Holmes.


----------



## Foolardi (Sep 29, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Doesn't rise to explaining today's Leftist { Including this Ukrainian
> New World Order shill ... Zelensky }. A punked liar and *profiteer.
> An Airhead that Biden and his airheads seem to admire.
> How long did it take for Airhead { Zelensky } who has a mansion in
> ...


*  Kindly explain how this Zelensky managed to own around 13 
  homes and has a back account worth around $ 1.2 Billion and
    has a monthly salary of $ 11 Million.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 29, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Ok, when they say gas I imagine gas, not liquid.  So the pipeline is transporting liquid gas and the air bubbles are then coming from what, the pressure pump system that moves the liquid gas?


Pipelines aren't like a waterline in a house, or a garden hose.  They are constantly filled with product.

They insert a plug, called a pig into the pipe, then use a compressor to push down the line.  After they pushed the pig as far as necessary for the volume of product, the void is filled with product and another pig is inserted to incapsulate the product.  Then the compressor pushes the whole thing to it's destination.


----------



## Brick Gold (Sep 29, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Pipelines aren't like a waterline in a house, or a garden hose.  They are constantly filled with product.
> 
> They insert a plug, called a pig into the pipe, then use a compressor to push down the line.  After they pushed the pig as far as necessary for the volume of product, the void is filled with product and another pig is inserted to incapsulate the product.  Then the compressor pushes the whole thing to it's destination.


Alright, so theres space in there somewhere for air to get in or if not what causes the bubbling?

Maybe a temp. difference?  The gas is hot enough it quickly rises through the cold water?


----------



## Toro (Sep 29, 2022)

It's amazing how stoopid Russia continues to be


----------



## Ringo (Sep 29, 2022)

*Or



*


----------



## Brick Gold (Sep 29, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Alright, so theres space in there somewhere for air to get in or if not what causes the bubbling?
> 
> Maybe a temp. difference?  The gas is hot enough it quickly rises through the cold water?


The gas could be lighter than the water and rises quickly to the top.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 29, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It looks like the intelligence level of this thread is beginning to shut down.


*Globilly Joe Never Had a Lick of Sense; Pass the Biscuits, Please*

Bye,done blew that up, too.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 29, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Truth from NYT? That's funny.


*NYTwits' Slogan:  "All the News That's Fit to Spit"*


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 29, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> No jackass EU is the customer cause they are buying the gas from Russia. Russia is the store owner as they are supplying the gas. So who really is the mobster making threats, sanctions and blowing up pipelines? The crooked Biden Crime Family that's who


*Ewes for the Unabomber*

I can imagine some Green loonies doing this.  After all, the attack took place not far from Greta Thunberg green-gummed witches' coven.  Their justification would be that the pipeline makes Western Europe even more dependent on fossil fuels; destroying sources of it would force the Eurine Union to go Green all the way and forever.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 29, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Ewes for the Unabomber*
> 
> I can imagine some Green loonies doing this.  After all, the attack took place not far from Greta Thunberg green-gummed witches' coven.  Their justification would be that the pipeline makes Western Europe even more dependent on fossil fuels; destroying sources of it would force the Eurine Union to go Green all the way and forever.


So you think Greenpeace is responsible?


----------



## Delldude (Sep 29, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> The gas could be lighter than the water and rises quickly to the top.


How about less dense and a gas.
One big question would be, back around 2014 we had the CIA training Ukraine people in the fine art of wacking people. From what I see, it was money well spent....now I wonder if we trained them at this level.
Next question is how do you get a UDT team, most likely with some type mini-sub deployed? I don't think Ukraine has subs......and if they used a NATO platform......oh boy oh boy oh boy......or was it Putin?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Sep 29, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Ewes for the Unabomber*
> 
> I can imagine some Green loonies doing this.  After all, the attack took place not far from Greta Thunberg green-gummed witches' coven.  Their justification would be that the pipeline makes Western Europe even more dependent on fossil fuels; destroying sources of it would force the Eurine Union to go Green all the way and forever.


 They attacked the Keystone pipeline not that long ago, most fires out here in NorCal are started by environmental wacko AntiFA types so why not. With dems its always Preach Doom, Cause Doom


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2022)

Navy underwater drones did it.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Why do you insist on repeating the same propaganda?


I dunno, just watching videos on YouTube I guess.  He claims that the west is threatening the use of nuclear weapons, and then says they will use all weapons at their disposal to protect their country, and also mentions that Russia also has nuclear weapons. 

It could have different meanings, but again, some believe that he is using it as a threat n


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> I dunno, just watching videos on YouTube I guess.  He claims that the west is threatening the use of nuclear weapons, and then says they will use all weapons at their disposal to protect their country, and also mentions that Russia also has nuclear weapons.
> 
> It could have different meanings, but again, some believe that he is using it as a threat n


Watching videos on YouTube is just about what the American people have to resort to because the entire mainstream media is lying their asses off.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2022)

This is a classic American false flag operation


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2022)

the other mike said:


> This is a classic American false flag operation


It's painful to witness.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Navy underwater drones did it.


$80 BILLION to the biggest money laundering operation on the planet!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> $80 BILLION to the biggest money laundering operation on the planet!


Well, not counting the Vatican.....
and the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

False Flag Planted In Nord Stream Pipeline - #NewWorldNextWeek​Interview 1750 - New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato​Corbett • 09/29/2022 








						Interview 1750 - New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato - The Corbett Report
					

This week on the New World Next Week: Nord Stream blows up after Biden and Nuland threaten it; the Canadian government scraps their ArriveCAN app tyranny...for now; and the GFANZ alliance is failing forward into global governmental regulation.




					www.corbettreport.com
				



This week on the New World Next Week: Nord Stream blows up after Biden and Nuland threaten it; the Canadian government scraps their ArriveCAN app tyranny...for now; and the GFANZ alliance is failing forward into global governmental regulation.

*Story #1: EU Chief Calls Nord Stream Attack "Sabotage," Warns Of "Strongest Possible Response"

Story #2: ArriveCan App Finally Scrapped In Canada

Story #3: Former Bank of England Governor Carney’s Net Zero Asset Alliance Crumbling*


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/stay-informed.764366/page-83#post-30538481


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> False Flag Planted In Nord Stream Pipeline - #NewWorldNextWeek​Interview 1750 - New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato​Corbett • 09/29/2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thus far, Putin refuses to take the please start WWIII bait. 

This may be a little too much.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thus far, Putin refuses to take the please start WWIII bait.
> 
> This may be a little too much.


I don't think so. I think it is something to make sure that the Europeans can't back out of their embargo on him, and decide to cave.  I am sure the propaganda will convince every NPC in the west that he did it, despite the fact that the west has just had a successful offensive this month, and he STILL offered, just ten days ago;









						Putin says Russia's not responsible for the EU's energy crisis — it just needs to 'push the button' on the Nord Stream 2 pipeline to get more natural gas
					

Germany shelved the Nord Stream 2 project days before Russia invaded Ukraine. Construction was completed last year, but it hasn't gone live.




					www.businessinsider.in
				









If the US wants to slit their own allies throats, and the NPC's of Europe and the US want to swallow the bullshit from their governments?  Why should Putin widen the war over that?

The economic and military power of the west is far too much for him to take on by Russia's own, and China has far too much invested in western nation's to get involved.  I don't see him fighting anything but a strictly defensive, limited war.



With that said, however, if NATO and the US keep making such bold and ostentatious moves, till it becomes patently obvious who the aggressors are, Russia and China, I am sure, will wait till Iran, Brazil, India, and a few other nations will align with them. When that happens?

I would not want to be living in Hawaii, Alaska, Australia, New Zealand, Japan or the West Coast, I can tell you that much for sure.  We have already shipped all of our mobile artillery and anti-tank weapons to eastern Europe, and experts believe it will take, at minimum, two years to replace them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Two underground explosions were recorded in the area of leaks on the Nord Stream, the Swedish newspaper writes
> There is no doubt that we are talking about explosions, said seismologist Bjorn Lund. The data were recorded by 30 measuring data in the south of Sweden, the publication clarifies. One explosion occurred at night, and the other on Monday evening.
> The head of the Danish Energy Agency, Kristoffer Bettzauw, said that leaks on the Nord Stream gas pipeline may be the result of a deliberate action, because there is not a small crack, but a "big hole".
> 
> ...


The Ukraine and Zelen$ky are irrelevant; it's the WEF who must be stopped


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Navy underwater drones did it.


Dude. . . that was terrific!

I loved the satire of the Telegraph piece!   





_"Look at me. .. .  evil Poootin, going to destroy the pipeline!"_  muahahahahahahah


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

Biden also promised 82nd Airborne that they would be headed to Ukraine


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 30, 2022)

Of course.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Ukraine and Zelen$ky are irrelevant; it's the WEF who must be stopped


They want war but dumb Americans have no idea what’s going on. 

It’s been months since stumbling Joe made clear on the presidential podium that the US would end Nord Stream 2.  Joe’s handlers boldly insist that Germany and much of Europe buy overpriced, inefficiently shipped US product, or else face the US military destruction of a competing, lower cost, and efficient competitor.  Maybe the boldness was based on something the CIA/Pentagon told Joe long ago.  Badmouthing Nord Stream 2 has been common among the newer NATO membersfor several years. Victoria Nuland back in March of this year called Nord Stream 2 “a pile of metal on the seabed.” Who knew she was so prescient?

I’m sure Joe doesn’t want to think he is a capitalist, or even a corporatist. But if it is shown that the US blew three (no, four!) monster holes in two Russian pipelines to dominate a market, he absolutely qualifies as a fascist.  And a criminal, way past “10% for the Big Guy.”

Is the US on a War Footing? - LewRockwell


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> They want war but dumb Americans have no idea what’s going on.
> 
> It’s been months since stumbling Joe made clear on the presidential podium that the US would end Nord Stream 2.  Joe’s handlers boldly insist that Germany and much of Europe buy overpriced, inefficiently shipped US product, or else face the US military destruction of a competing, lower cost, and efficient competitor.  Maybe the boldness was based on something the CIA/Pentagon told Joe long ago.  Badmouthing Nord Stream 2 has been common among the newer NATO membersfor several years. Victoria Nuland back in March of this year called Nord Stream 2 “a pile of metal on the seabed.” Who knew she was so prescient?
> 
> ...



Remember when PedoPete told 82nd Airborne they were going to be on the ground in Ukraine?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> They want war but dumb Americans have no idea what’s going on.
> 
> It’s been months since stumbling Joe made clear on the presidential podium that the US would end Nord Stream 2.  Joe’s handlers boldly insist that Germany and much of Europe buy overpriced, inefficiently shipped US product, or else face the US military destruction of a competing, lower cost, and efficient competitor.  Maybe the boldness was based on something the CIA/Pentagon told Joe long ago.  Badmouthing Nord Stream 2 has been common among the newer NATO membersfor several years. Victoria Nuland back in March of this year called Nord Stream 2 “a pile of metal on the seabed.” Who knew she was so prescient?
> 
> ...


Those pussies in the mainstream media should all be shot for treason.

There's a good reason why I fox hasn't fired Tucker  yet because he's even more dangerous to them  with his own podcast.... he's maybe the only person who could get a bigger payday than Joe Rogan did.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> $80 BILLION to the biggest money laundering operation on the planet!


And don't doubt for a second that the "Big Guy" is getting his cut...


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The bubbling they spotted is probably air.  Natural gas doesn't "bubble".



The Baltic is extremely polluted before this Nordstream2 leak.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

miketx said:


> C'mon man, it was Trump!



Was there an explosion or just leaks?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> The Baltic is extremely polluted before this Nordstream2 leak.


And?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>



Neither pipeline was in use.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Neither pipeline was in use.


It doesn't matter.

It still remained a viable diplomatic option for Germany to turn it back on to lower energy prices.  A few days before there were mass populist protests of the German government, to have it turned back on, why are you only watching and listening to establishment/government/billionaire foundation propaganda?

This source was more concerned with demonizing Russia & Putin, than giving you all the facts.  It did not even include the fact, that Condoleezza Rice, Victoria Nuland, and Joe Biden, all made declarations that this piece of infrastructure would be ended by the US, especially if Russia were to invade Ukraine? 

 Why would you even trust this source when they won't give you a complete picture of what is going on?  It is clear this source only wants to manipulate their audience.  Most intelligent folks know this.  The primary funding of NPR comes from the government and billionaire foundations.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 30, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The bubbling they spotted is probably air.  Natural gas doesn't "bubble".



Yes it does.
All gases "bubble".









						Researchers solve mystery of how gas bubbles form in liquid
					

MIT researchers have analyzed the way bubbles of air or gas form in a liquid, and found that when confined in a tube, this process is “universal,” meaning that it produces bubbles of uniform size and spacing regardless of the specific conditions.




					news.mit.edu


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Neither pipeline was in use.



Unlikely.
The bubbles indicate high pressure and volume.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> It still remained a viable diplomatic option for Germany to turn it back on to lower energy prices.  A few days before there were mass populist protests of the German government, to have it turned back on, why are you only watching and listening to establishment/government/billionaire foundation propaganda?
> 
> ...



This is stupid. Russia did invade Ukraine, remember?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> This is stupid. Russia did invade Ukraine, remember?


Yup.

Why did they.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Yup.
> 
> Why did they.



Putin wants more territory... To make Russia great again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Putin wants more territory... To make Russia great again.



Is that why Trump wanted to buy Greenland?  Part of his Make America Great Again plan?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Unlikely.
> The bubbles indicate high pressure and volume.


They can be pressurized, have gas in them, w/o gas being transferred.

The fact that gas prices were so high, and energy was being rationed, indicates, indeed, no gas was being imported to Germany at the time they were sabotaged.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Putin wants more territory... To make Russia great again.


So the quarter million Ukrainian troops that were assembling in Dec. and Jan. on the border of Crimea and Donbas had absolutely nothing to do with it?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Is that why Trump wanted to buy Greenland?  Part of his Make America Great Again plan?


Trump believes it is a shitty deal that the US provides security for Greenland, but Denmark has sovereignty and the lion's share of control over fishing and mineral rights.

The only thing the US gets is I believe, the right to base troops, or something like that. 

I'm not real up on the details, but it isn't a good deal for the US if you look into it.

Whoopee.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> The Baltic is extremely polluted before this Nordstream2 leak.


So?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Of course.



Putin blew up his main source of revenue because????


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Putin blew up his main source of revenue because????


He must be really dumb. All he had to do was shut off the valve.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Putin blew up his main source of revenue because????


Your attempt at deflection doesn't change the fact that Tucker is essentially a Russian asset, and you rubes adore him.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> It still remained a viable diplomatic option for Germany to turn it back on to lower energy prices.  A few days before there were mass populist protests of the German government, to have it turned back on, why are you only watching and listening to establishment/government/billionaire foundation propaganda?
> 
> ...



Russia turned the gas off because the West wouldn't let him have Ukraine. BTW, Ukraine has lots of natural gas.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> He must be really dumb. All he had to do was shut off the valve.



Nordstream2 was never turned on.. Nordstream1 was shut down months ago. No revenue.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Your attempt at deflection doesn't change the fact that Tucker is essentially a Russian asset, and you rubes adore him.


I Don’t ever watch Tucker but thinking he’s a Russian asset is the thinking of a rube, yet you call others rubes. Lol


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Nordstream2 was never turned on.. Nordstream1 was shut down months ago. No revenue.


So?


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> I Don’t ever watch Tucker but thinking he’s a Russian asset is the thinking of a rube, yet you call others rubes. Lol



Tucker is a real cheerleader for Putin and Russia.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 30, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Your attempt at deflection doesn't change the fact that Tucker is essentially a Russian asset, and you rubes adore him.



Tell us how Putin blowing up his pipeline makes any sense at all


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tell us how Putin blowing up his pipeline makes any sense at all


Maybe as a predicate/excuse for an action he wants to take.   I don't know.

Since I've never said he blew up the pipeline, perhaps you should ask this of someone who has.

Meanwhile, Tucker remains a fucking disgrace.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Is that why Trump wanted to buy Greenland?  Part of his Make America Great Again plan?


did he invade?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Nordstream2 was never turned on.. Nordstream1 was shut down months ago. No revenue.


who gives a fuck if in use or not - you act as if that makes it ok to blow it the fuck up.

if you're not using your car at 3am, can i go blow it up and say "Fuck you, you weren't using it"?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Nordstream2 was never turned on.. Nordstream1 was shut down months ago. No revenue.


Then what was that bubbling up in the ocean?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 30, 2022)

Blaster said:


> So you think Greenpeace is responsible?


*As S.S. Flipper Flops and Flounders*

I have to give credit to the usually bent-over French for sinking a Greenpee ship.  If only Japanese whalers would man up and do the same.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> did he invade?



Your reading comprehension sucks dude.  Someone said that Putin invaded Ukraine as a way to make Russia great again.  I (tounge in cheek and being sarcastic) made a cynical joke when I asked if that is why Trump wanted to BUY (not invade) Greenland, as part of his MAGA plan.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 30, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *As S.S. Flipper Flops and Flounders*
> 
> I have to give credit to the usually bent-over French for sinking a Greenpee ship.  If only Japanese whale fishermen would man up and do the same.



Yanno, even though the Greenpeace ships were a pain in the ass, we (U.S. Navy) never tried to sink them.

My favorite drill was hearing "waterfall, waterfall, waterfall" over the 1MC.  That meant a Greenpeace ship was trying to pull alongside to mess with us.  We simply manned fire hoses and soaked their boat, hoping to wash a couple of them overboard.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Your reading comprehension sucks dude.  Someone said that Putin invaded Ukraine as a way to make Russia great again.  I (tounge in cheek and being sarcastic) made a cynical joke when I asked if that is why Trump wanted to BUY (not invade) Greenland, as part of his MAGA plan.


no - your analogies suck.

when someone says someone invaded to make their country better and you yap off at buying things in a proper fashion - its apples to ORANGE MAN BAD bullshit.

you gonna mock when we bought alaska? make fun of that also?

people living to get trump shots in are as annoying as fucking hell.


----------



## Delldude (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Is that why Trump wanted to buy Greenland?  Part of his Make America Great Again plan?


He was going to use the melting glaciers and market fresh water to drought areas and save the planet by stopping the sea level rise.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 30, 2022)

Delldude said:


> He was going to use the melting glaciers and market fresh water to drought areas and save the planet by stopping the sea level rise.



That is just stupid enough, that I could almost believe that Trump might have thought that.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no - your analogies suck.
> 
> when someone says someone invaded to make their country better and you yap off at buying things in a proper fashion - its apples to ORANGE MAN BAD bullshit.
> 
> you gonna mock when we bought alaska? make fun of that also?


*Ingrate Pastry Peddlers*

Denmark owes us Greenland for saving their sissy asses from the Nazis.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Tucker is a real cheerleader for Putin and Russia.


Sure he is. You mean to say anyone who refuses to spout the state controlled narrative of Putin is Hitler, must be a Putin supporter.

This occurs in every war, yet dummies don’t see the pattern. The State demands complete support and dummies gladly give it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no - your analogies suck.
> 
> when someone says someone invaded to make their country better and you yap off at buying things in a proper fashion - its apples to ORANGE MAN BAD bullshit.
> 
> ...



Okay, first off, how has Russia made Ukraine better by invading it?

Second, when we bought Alaska, it was part of Russia.  Trump wanted to buy Greenland, which happens to be it's own country.  Nope, not gonna make fun of the US buying Alaska from Russia, but I WILL continue to make fun of Trump thinking he could buy a country, because that shows how clueless he's always been.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> Sure he is. You mean to say anyone who refuses to spout the state controlled narrative of Putin is Hitler, must be a Putin supporter.
> 
> This occurs in every war, yet dummies don’t see the pattern. The State demands complete support and dummies gladly give it.



Are you for Russia's war on Ukraine?


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no - your analogies suck.
> 
> when someone says someone invaded to make their country better and you yap off at buying things in a proper fashion - its apples to ORANGE MAN BAD bullshit.
> 
> ...



We BOUGHT Alaska we didn't invade it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 30, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes it does.
> All gases "bubble".
> 
> 
> ...


Wet natural gas doesn't bubble.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Okay, first off, how has Russia made Ukraine better by invading it?
> 
> Second, when we bought Alaska, it was part of Russia.  Trump wanted to buy Greenland, which happens to be it's own country.  Nope, not gonna make fun of the US buying Alaska from Russia, but I WILL continue to make fun of Trump thinking he could buy a country, because that shows how clueless he's always been.


first off - that wasn't the fucking argument.

you're equating invading another country to be as bad as offering to buy one.  NOT THE SAME.

as for the rest, i don't even give a flying fuck cause you're moving the goalposts around so your jabs can be "valid"

they ain't. just hate on a rope you gotta swing around. your problem, not mine. you pulling these stupid analogies out of your ass only shows how clueless YOU are.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> first off - that wasn't the fucking argument.
> 
> you're equating invading another country to be as bad as offering to buy one.  NOT THE SAME.
> 
> ...



Trump praised Putin as brilliant a few months ago.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2022)

One of our aircraft carriers next to the Nord Stream gas leak for size comparison.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> One of our aircraft carriers next to the Nord Stream gas leak for size comparison.
> 
> 
> View attachment 703651


i can relate - i've had moments like this after bad mexican food.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you for Russia's war on Ukraine?


Lol.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Wet natural gas doesn't bubble.


farting in the bath tub would prove otherwise.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you for Russia's war on Ukraine?


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

Vastator said:


> US interest is the only thing served by such an action...


Not just the US.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Not just the US.



Obviously Russia doesn't need the money.









						Dependence on Russian gas by European country 2021 | Statista
					

Most European countries relied on Russian gas for over half of their supply. Latvia was the most dependent country in the EU, at more than 90 percent in 2021.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> farting in the bath tub would prove otherwise.


Shitting in the bathtub proves me right...lol

BTW, farts are 4% oxygen, on average.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Shitting in the bathtub proves me right...lol
> 
> BTW, farts are 4% oxygen, on average.


yea, its that other 96% that will clean out a room


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> yea, its that other 96% that will clean out a room


It's the 4% that makes the bubble.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Of course.


Do you know why the Russian people are leaving? Because they know the American government is being run by psychopaths who are liable to nuke them at any moment.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Do you know why the Russian people are leaving? Because they know the American government is being run by psychopaths who are liable to nuke them at any moment.


So you're a Russian propagandist by trade?

Tucker?  Is that you?


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Do you know why the Russian people are leaving? Because they know the American government is being run by psychopaths who are liable to nuke them at any moment.


No.  That's not it.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> No.  That's not it.



Biden and the EU think it's sabotage.



			https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/30/politics/biden-ukraine-putin-pipeline/index.html


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Biden and the EU think it's sabotage.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/30/politics/biden-ukraine-putin-pipeline/index.html


It probably was, but there’s still the possibility it was not.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> It probably was, but there’s still the possibility it was not.



Could it have been an accident?


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Do you know why the Russian people are leaving? Because they know the American government is being run by psychopaths who are liable to nuke them at any moment.


The Russian men are not leaving because they think they will be nuked by the US.  They are leaving because they don’t want to fight in a war where there’s  no threat to Russia.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Could it have been an accident?


It could have.  Flawed materials, engineering or construction methods.    Is it likely? Probably not


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> A torpedo would have been too obvious.
> This was done by some Ex SEAL black ops explosives experts divers posing as Polish fishermen..... most likely.



At 300 feet under water?


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> The Russian men are not leaving because they think they will be nuked by the US.  They are leaving because they don’t want to fight in a war where there’s  no threat to Russia.



Russia is poor and the war is unpopular. They don't want to fight for Putin's ambition.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

gipper said:


> Sure he is. You mean to say anyone who refuses to spout the state controlled narrative of Putin is Hitler, must be a Putin supporter.
> 
> This occurs in every war, yet dummies don’t see the pattern. The State demands complete support and dummies gladly give it.


Bah!  He's as bad as the Dixie Chicks!


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Okay, first off, how has Russia made Ukraine better by invading it?
> 
> Second, when we bought Alaska, it was part of Russia.  Trump wanted to buy Greenland, which happens to be it's own country.  Nope, not gonna make fun of the US buying Alaska from Russia, but I WILL continue to make fun of Trump thinking he could buy a country, because that shows how clueless he's always been.


If Denmark wanted to sell it to us, they could.  It is only nominally its own nation.  It is not sovereign.  It only has domestic political autonomy, it is not independent. 

What ever the foreign policy of Denmark, that is the foreign policy of Greenland.









						Greenland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Do you know why the Russian people are leaving? Because they know the American government is being run by psychopaths who are liable to nuke them at any moment.








To real liberals and progressives, this knowledge used to be axiomatic.  It was a given for most Americans before Reagan came along and saw the movie, "The Day After," and decided we needed to do something about the insane situation.  It would seem we have collectively forgotten, and the psychopaths are back in charge.









						Doomsday Clock - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## iceberg (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> We BOUGHT Alaska we didn't invade it.


So you think his analogy sucks too, huh?

After liking it and all. 

How cute.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Russia turned the gas off because the West wouldn't let him have Ukraine. BTW, Ukraine has lots of natural gas.


Russia never wanted Ukraine.

You really don't pay attention to anything but the propaganda coming out of the CFR.  You really have no idea what the Kremlin wanted, do you?

You really are this ignorant, and participating in political conversations, about an issues you don't know shit about.

Un-fucking believable.


----------



## tahuyaman (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> A torpedo would have been too obvious.
> This was done by some Ex SEAL black ops explosives experts divers posing as Polish fishermen..... most likely.


Lol.


----------



## para bellum (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> At 300 feet under water?


I thought it was 200 feet, but either way it's well within the range of a technical dive. The charges could have been planted anytime- by diver or UUV, even a pig in the pipe would work.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

para bellum said:


> I thought it was 200 feet, but either way it's well within the range of a technical dive. The charges could have been planted anytime- by diver or UUV, even a pig in the pipe would work.



I read 300 feet was the depth. Russia obviously doesn't need to sell their natural gas.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Russia never wanted Ukraine.
> 
> You really don't pay attention to anything but the propaganda coming out of the CFR.  You really have no idea what the Kremlin wanted, do you?
> 
> ...



Why do you think Putin invaded Ukraine?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Why do you think Putin invaded Ukraine?




WAR IN EUROPE AND THE RISE OF RAW PROPAGANDA​17 February 2022​





						WAR IN EUROPE AND THE RISE OF RAW PROPAGANDA
					

WAR IN EUROPE AND THE RISE OF RAW PROPAGANDA




					johnpilger.com
				



". . . Vladimir Putin refers to the "genocide" in the eastern Donbas region of Ukraine. Following the coup in Ukraine in 2014 - orchestrated by Barack Obama's "point person" in Kyiv, Victoria Nuland - the coup regime, infested with neo-Nazis, launched a campaign of terror against Russian-speaking Donbas, which accounts for a third of Ukraine's population.

Overseen by CIA director John Brennan in Kyiv, "special security units" coordinated savage attacks on the people of Donbas, who opposed the coup. Video and eyewitness reports show bussed fascist thugs burning the trade union headquarters in the city of Odessa, killing 41 people trapped inside. The police are standing by. Obama congratulated the "duly elected" coup regime for its "remarkable restraint".

In the US media the Odessa atrocity was played down as "murky" and a "tragedy" in which "nationalists" (neo-Nazis) attacked "separatists" (people collecting signatures for a referendum on a federal Ukraine). Rupert Murdoch's Wall Street Journal damned the victims - "Deadly Ukraine Fire Likely Sparked by Rebels, Government Says".

Professor Stephen Cohen, acclaimed as America's leading authority on Russia, wrote, "The pogrom-like burning to death of ethnic Russians and others in Odessa reawakened memories of Nazi extermination squads in Ukraine during world war two. [Today] storm-like assaults on gays, Jews, elderly ethnic Russians, and other 'impure' citizens are widespread throughout Kyiv-ruled Ukraine, along with torchlight marches reminiscent of those that eventually inflamed Germany in the late 1920s and 1930s...

"The police and official legal authorities do virtually nothing to prevent these neo-fascist acts or to prosecute them. On the contrary, Kyiv has officially encouraged them by systematically rehabilitating and even memorialising Ukrainian collaborators with Nazi German extermination pogroms, renaming streets in their honour, building monuments to them, rewriting history to glorify them, and more."

Today, neo-Nazi Ukraine is seldom mentioned. That the British are training the Ukrainian National Guard, which includes neo-Nazis, is not news. (See Matt Kennard's Declassified report in Consortium 15 February). The return  of violent, endorsed fascism to 21st-century Europe, to quote Harold Pinter, "never happened ... even while it was happening".

On 16 December, the United Nations tabled a resolution that called for "combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fuelling contemporary forms of racism". The only nations to vote against it were the United States and Ukraine.

Almost every Russian knows that it was across the plains of Ukraine's "borderland" that Hitler's divisions swept from the west in 1941, bolstered by Ukraine's Nazi cultists and collaborators. The result was more than 20 million Russian dead.

Setting aside the manoeuvres and cynicism of geopolitics, whomever the players, this historical memory is the driving force behind Russia's respect-seeking, self-protective security proposals, which were published in Moscow in the week the UN voted 130-2 to outlaw Nazism. They are:

- NATO guarantees that it will not deploy missiles in nations bordering Russia. (They are already in place from Slovenia to Romania, with Poland to follow)
- NATO to stop military and naval exercises in nations and seas bordering Russia.
- Ukraine will not become a member of NATO.
- the West and Russia to sign a binding East-West security pact.
- the landmark treaty between the US and Russia covering intermediate-range nuclear weapons to be restored. (The US abandoned it in 2019)

These amount to a comprehensive draft of a peace plan for all of post-war Europe and ought to be welcomed in the West. But who understands their significance in Britain? What they are told is that Putin is a pariah and a threat to Christendom.

Russian-speaking Ukrainians, under economic blockade by Kyiv for seven years, are fighting for their survival. The "massing" army we seldom hear about are the thirteen Ukrainian army brigades laying siege to Donbas: an estimated 150,000 troops. If they attack, the provocation to Russia will almost certainly mean war.. . ."


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> WAR IN EUROPE AND THE RISE OF RAW PROPAGANDA​17 February 2022​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Kuwait and Iraq speak Arabic.. why is speaking Russian important?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Both Kuwait and Iraq speak Arabic.. why is speaking Russian important?


Are you seriously this dumb?

This would be like MAGA republicans coming into office, and passing a law that English is the official language of the entire US, and only it could be spoken, and liberal places in the nation resisting by still teaching and using Spanish, and then having their goons terrorize them.

Your critical reading and critical thinking skills?  They leave much to be desired.  You really have no idea what is going on in this nation, do you?

Why is allowing folks to speak and do business in their native tongue important, is that what you are asking?  Are you serious?  Are you obtuse?

Or are you just a fascist when it suits you?














						File:Ethnolingusitic map of ukraine.png - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				






Historic Context Of The Referenda In Ukraine​


			MoA - Historic Context Of The Referenda In Ukraine
		

View attachment 701501









". . . In 2014, after the *violent fascist coup* in Kiev, one of the first laws implemented by the new government removed the Russian language from official use. Instead of overcoming the differences between its people it only sealed the predominant split in Ukraine.

The election promise of the current Ukrainian president Vladimir Zelenski to make peace with the Russia aligned rebellious Donbas region by adhering to the *Minsk 2 agreements* was rewarded with a large share of southeastern votes for his presidency. However, after having been *threatened with death* by fascists, Zelenski has made a 180 degree turn and has since posed as Ukrainian nationalist. In consequence he has lost all support in southeastern Ukraine.

The southeastern parts of today's Ukraine have for centuries been part of the central Russian empire. They were only attached to the Soviet Republic of Ukraine under Lenin's rule in 1922 and, in the case of Crimea, in 1954 under Nikita Khrushchev who himself had grown up in the Donbas region. . . . "


----------



## para bellum (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> I read 300 feet was the depth. Russia obviously doesn't need to sell their natural gas.


Putin's problem is there is no connection from the Western Siberian gas fields to the Eastern ones. He can't just sell that gas to China or India. Russia dorsn't have enough capacity to convert it to LNG, and can't build out more LNG production under sanctions.

Russia's western gas has to be consumed domestically or be exported to Europe. Europe isn't keen to go back to dependence on Russia, so ultimately Russia will have to find a new market.

Europe was the best market- they paid the highest price and used the most gas. The former warpac countries pay a lower price when they are in Putin's good graces, and pay a higher price if they make him mad.

He's used gas as an economic weapon against all his neighbors, but the Europeans thought he would never do that to them. Well they were wrong. I don't think they'll make that mistake again (for a while, anyway).


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 30, 2022)

para bellum said:


> Putin's problem is there is no connection from the Western Siberian gas fields to the Eastern ones. He can't just sell that gas to China or India. Russia dorsn't have enough capacity to convert it to LNG, and can't build out more LNG production under sanctions.
> 
> Russia's western gas has to be consumed domestically or be exported to Europe. Europe isn't keen to go back to dependence on Russia, so ultimately Russia will have to find a new market.
> 
> ...


IOW?

IT would make no damn sense for Russia to sabotage the gas pipeline.

Only an idiot would buy such nonsense propaganda.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

para bellum said:


> Putin's problem is there is no connection from the Western Siberian gas fields to the Eastern ones. He can't just sell that gas to China or India. Russia dorsn't have enough capacity to convert it to LNG, and can't build out more LNG production under sanctions.
> 
> Russia's western gas has to be consumed domestically or be exported to Europe. Europe isn't keen to go back to dependence on Russia, so ultimately Russia will have to find a new market.
> 
> ...



So Putin has killed his European customers? His Nordstream2 pipeline cost billions.









						Russia's Minuscule Economy: The Mouse That Roars
					






					www.ipi.org


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> IOW?
> 
> IT would make no damn sense for Russia to sabotage the gas pipeline.
> 
> Only an idiot would buy such nonsense propaganda.



Nothing Putin has done makes economic sense.


----------



## Delldude (Sep 30, 2022)

iceberg said:


> farting in the bath tub would prove otherwise.


Bubble bath.......lighter.....LOL


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Lol.


Being at the brink of ww3 is comical
to the brain-dead left.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Nothing Putin has done makes economic sense.


Shut up.
$80 billion going to Ukraine tops Russia's entire military budget .

We burn through a trillion a year in defense and 'national security'.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Shut up.
> $80 billion going to Ukraine tops Russia's entire military budget .
> 
> We burn through a trillion a year in defense and 'national security'.



Russia is a poor country and now they have attacked their customers and wasted billions of dollars they invested in Nordstream2.









						Russia's Minuscule Economy: The Mouse That Roars
					






					www.ipi.org


----------



## para bellum (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> So Putin has killed his European customers? His Nordstream2 pipeline cost billions.


He did that on February 24. Every business owner knows, you don't piss off your best customer without a back-up plan.

Some say he did it to get out of the contractual penalties, but I don't really think so. I know he could have- there were Russian warships there in June (Danish territorial waters and drew a response). I also know false flag ops are natural to Putin, and the pipeline was kind of a white elephant if Europe doesn't come back to Russian gas anyway.

But I can suspect the US as well. We've been threatening this sort of thing since Reagan, and it puts Germany in the same boat as the rest of Europe- which I think is a good thing, btw.

It will be analyzed, and I think they will be able to make a relatively strong attribution when the wreckage is examined.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Russia is a poor country and now they have attacked their customers and wasted billions of dollars they invested in Nordstream2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US War criminals did this and the whole world knows it.


----------



## surada (Sep 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The US War criminals did this and the whole world knows it.



Putin wants to make Russia great again.. Hitler said the same thing about Germany.


----------



## Foolardi (Sep 30, 2022)

Delldude said:


> How about less dense and a gas.
> One big question would be, back around 2014 we had the CIA training Ukraine people in the fine art of wacking people. From what I see, it was money well spent....now I wonder if we trained them at this level.
> Next question is how do you get a UDT team, most likely with some type mini-sub deployed? I don't think Ukraine has subs......and if they used a NATO platform......oh boy oh boy oh boy......or was it Putin?


Lots of mere .. Coulda /// Shoulda /// Woulda /// .
   I believe the masses { Decent,Honest,Home-spun Americans are
  way past any more MSM Bull crap.
    There comes a point of No Return.Especially in Politics.
    Considerably more when Americans are facing potential
Hard Times  { Like the movie }.
        - Hard Times - { 1975 } starring Charles Bronson,James Coburn
      and Strother Martin.


----------



## Foolardi (Sep 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Putin wants to make Russia great again.. Hitler said the same thing about Germany.


  So then who has historic domain over territory,
    Russia or Ukraine.?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2022)

surada said:


> Putin wants to make Russia great again.. Hitler said the same thing about Germany.


Putin never said any such thing though.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## surada (Oct 1, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> Putin never said any such thing though.



From his 2007 speech.





__





						'Make Russia great again': why Putin is a man on a mission | Maynooth University
					

Amid the ongoing fears about possible Russia's invasion of Ukraine, it makes sense to look at this situation from different perspectives to understand the current crisis better.




					www.maynoothuniversity.ie


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 1, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Being at the brink of ww3 is comical
> to the brain-dead left.


We are not on the brink of WWIII.  We are on the brink of being overrun with frantic American petal clutchers


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 1, 2022)

para bellum said:


> I thought it was 200 feet, but either way it's well within the range of a technical dive. The charges could have been planted anytime- by diver or UUV, even a pig in the pipe would work.



If it was a pig in the pipe, then it would have to be Russia that blew it up, because it would have had to have been physically put in the pipeline at the beginning, or some place where there is an opening in the pipeline to do that.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 1, 2022)

para bellum said:


> I thought it was 200 feet, but either way it's well within the range of a technical dive. The charges could have been planted anytime- by diver or UUV, even a pig in the pipe would work.


It was 250 to  over 350 feet deep.   A technical dive of that nature would have required a significant surface support system which would have been detected.  

Divers could not have entered the water on shore and swam to the location as they were miles off shore and 100's of feet deep.


----------



## para bellum (Oct 1, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> It was 250 to  over 350 feet deep.   A technical dive of that nature would have required a significant surface support system which would have been detected.


One small boat would do fine. Hell a 50-footer is plenty of boat to support a technical dive. Gas and gear and the explosives, that's all you really need. Swedish seismology estimated 2 x 100kg TNT. With a radiation spike at the same time, not sure what to make of that.

In any case, ref my prev post:






						So, Who Blew Up the Nord Stream Pipelines?
					

Filmed?  WTF are you yapping about?  They apparently are able to tell who it is because it is all filmed.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2022)

surada said:


> From his 2007 speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I went through the speech, and no where in there, did I find the rhetoric or hyperbole attributed, that the author of your propaganda attributes to him.  IOW?  HE IS LYING.

*










						Vladimir Putin’s Munich speech on February 10, 2007. Full text in English — Архив интроверта
					






					introvertum.com
				



*
Do you wish to point that out for me?    Where does Putin make any mention of jingoism?  He is talking about international norms, and having a fair world, where everyone plays by the same rules.  I can see where CFR and RIIA Anglo-American elites in the western uni-polar world, would be triggered by talk about fairness and bilateralism on the international stage though.

_"One of the most recent was Vladimir Putin's seven thousand words essay in which he virtually denies Ukrainian people their national identity. For him, independent Ukraine is historical nonsense, which the West artificially created to weaken and divide historical Russia."_

I am likewise, familiar with this essay, and this statement, is total nonsense, and a complete fabricated lie.

 Some select quotes from that essay:

_— “The republics that were founders of the Union, having denounced the 1922 Union Treaty, must return to the boundaries they had had before joining the Soviet Union.”

— “But the fact is that the situation in Ukraine today is completely different because it involves a forced change of identity. And the most despicable thing is that the Russians in Ukraine are being forced not only to deny their roots, generations of their ancestors but also to believe that Russia is their enemy.”

— “The path of forced assimilation, the formation of an ethnically pure Ukrainian state, aggressive towards Russia, is comparable in its consequences to the use of weapons of mass destruction against us.”

— “We will never allow our historical territories and people close to us living there to be used against Russia”

— “Our kinship has been transmitted from generation to generation. It is in the hearts and the memory of people living in modern Russia and Ukraine, in the blood ties that unite millions of our families. Together we have always been and will be many times stronger and more successful. For we are one people.”_

IOW, this whole piece is you have read, is utter nonsense, and a complete piece of agitprop.  You are being led astray.  You should check everything you read, and not just take bullshit folks write at face value.

I can't take anything else in that propaganda by this, Oleg Chupryna, PhD, you posted seriously. "make Russia great again."  please.


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 1, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> We are not on the brink of WWIII.  We are on the brink of being overrun with frantic American petal clutchers


Gee Golly Gosh I feel all warm and toasty inside now.That we have such
  brainiac heroic types at the ready here at said message board pop stand.
  The bottom line is indisputable.Things are unravelling at a record
  pace around the world.Due,not in part but in whole to nutbaggers 
   like This New World order crowd and the World Economic Forum.
    The United Nations has been a joke for a long time,but now they
    are Treacherous.Evil to the core.I bet they all love the movie :
     - 1984 - { 1984 } and Richard Burton as O'Brien.
     " Power is tearing human minds apart and putting them
     back together in new shapes of our own choosing. "
    " If you want a vision of the future,Winston, imagine a boot
       stamping on a human face forever. "


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 1, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> It was 250 to  over 350 feet deep.   A technical dive of that nature would have required a significant surface support system which would have been detected.
> 
> Divers could not have entered the water on shore and swam to the location as they were miles off shore and 100's of feet deep.


They have underwater little subs for just this reason.Like what was used
  to film and collect objects from the Titanic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 1, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> They have underwater little subs for just this reason.Like what was used
> to film and collect objects from the Titanic.



Yeah, but do you realize how much of a support crew you have to have for something like that?  Not to mention, it's prohibitively expensive to buy and operate.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 2, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> They have underwater little subs for just this reason.Like what was used
> to film and collect objects from the Titanic.


Do you think the US could have deployed a sub without being detected?    They could if whoever is in charge of the security of the pipeline was in on it.  No was in charge of security?   Who surveilled it?


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 2, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Gee Golly Gosh I feel all warm and toasty inside now.That we have such
> brainiac heroic types at the ready here at said message board pop stand.
> The bottom line is indisputable.Things are unravelling at a record
> pace around the world.Due,not in part but in whole to nutbaggers
> ...


We are not on the brink of nuclear war.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Oct 2, 2022)

Something a saboteur might say for 500 Alex.


----------



## surada (Oct 2, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Something a saboteur might say for 500 Alex.



You mean the weaponization of energy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Doesn't rise to explaining today's Leftist { Including this Ukrainian
> New World Order shill ... Zelensky }. A punked liar and *profiteer.
> An Airhead that Biden and his airheads seem to admire.
> How long did it take for Airhead { Zelensky } *who has a mansion in
> ...



Another lie by the Putin apologists.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> *  Kindly explain how this Zelensky managed to own around 13
> homes and has a back account worth around $ 1.2 Billion and
> has a monthly salary of $ 11 Million.


Will you stop with the lies, please?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> The gas could be lighter than the water and rises quickly to the top.


The natural gas in the pipeline was NOT liquid.  Thank you very much for your attention!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 2, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Do you think the US could have deployed a sub without being detected?    They could if whoever is in charge of the security of the pipeline was in on it.  No was in charge of security?   Who surveilled it?



Do I think that the US could have deployed a sub without it being detected?  Actually, yes.  I remember talking to an ASW (Anti Submarine Warfare) friend of mine when I was active duty over 20 years ago, and he told me that the stealth tech for our subs at the time was so good that they didn't look for where the sub WAS, they looked for where the water WASN'T.  He said that in order to find the sub, you had to look for the hole in the ocean.   I'm pretty sure the tech has seriously advanced in the subsequent 20 plus years.  No, they wouldn't have had to have anyone in on it to avoid detection.  And, fwiw, the detection equipment that the U.S. Navy has is light years ahead of what you would find on a pipeline with basic radar.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Will you stop with the lies, please?



Zelensky is a member and a puppet of the Khazarian Mafia. A true blue product of the Serpent Peoples Republic of Sex Slave Traffickers, Drug Traffickers and arch-criminals. The U.S., NATO and the UN are helping a nation of criminals defeat the victims saviors. The Russian "war crimes" are being committed by the Ukrainian criminal elements who are fighting their own army. Anyone who sez otherwise is dinky dau.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Do I think that the US could have deployed a sub without it being detected?  Actually, yes.  I remember talking to an ASW (Anti Submarine Warfare) friend of mine when I was active duty over 20 years ago, and he told me that the stealth tech for our subs at the time was so good that they didn't look for where the sub WAS, they looked for where the water WASN'T.  He said that in order to find the sub, you had to look for the hole in the ocean.   I'm pretty sure the tech has seriously advanced in the subsequent 20 plus years.  No, they wouldn't have had to have anyone in on it to avoid detection.  And, fwiw, the detection equipment that the U.S. Navy has is light years ahead of what you would find on a pipeline with basic radar.


Radar?  Boy, you can tell you were on MSC ships and aviation units!

Radar doesn't work underwater. We use this little thing called sonar.

The water is not deep enough for our subs to maneuver.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Zelensky is a member and a puppet of the Khazarian Mafia. A true blue product of the Serpent Peoples Republic of Sex Slave Traffickers, Drug Traffickers and arch-criminals. The U.S., NATO and the UN are helping a nation of criminals defeat the victims saviors. The Russian "war crimes" are being committed by the Ukrainian criminal elements who are fighting their own army. Anyone who sez otherwise is dinky dau.


Hoss, I have the utmost respect for you, but did you get your check from Putin in the mail?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Radar?  Boy, you can tell you were on MSC ships and aviation units!
> 
> Radar doesn't work underwater. We use this little thing called sonar.
> 
> The water is not deep enough for our subs to maneuver.



I know that, and the reason I said radar is because the pipeline operators would be concerned with ships, not subs, and sonar wouldn't be required.  Considering that they like to make things as low cost as possible, sonar wouldn't be required, and they wouldn't equip the stations with it as surface vessels would be the primary worry.  Sonar would only be needed in the case of maintenance or repair, and the ship sent out for that would have it onboard.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> I know that, and the reason I said radar is because the pipeline operators would be concerned with ships, not subs, and sonar wouldn't be required.  Considering that they like to make things as low cost as possible, sonar wouldn't be required, and they wouldn't equip the stations with it as surface vessels would be the primary worry.  Sonar would only be needed in the case of maintenance or repair, and the ship sent out for that would have it onboard.


Where is this radar located?  Do you think a pumping station is Russia is going to have a radar system to watch over the pipeline that is 80 meters underwater?

Yes, you definitely served on MSC ships and aviation units.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The natural gas in the pipeline was NOT liquid.  Thank you very much for your attention!


Ok, well I guess that explains why it was bubling to the top.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Hoss, I have the utmost respect for you, but did you get your check from Putin in the mail?



No, his check bounced because it was drawn on the Ukraine National Bank. (NBU)

Seriously, I detest Putin and his government. But in this instance, Ukraine is the guilty party here. It takes a lot of research and study but it's worth the effort to put old prejudices aside and have an open mind. The results will surprise you. When a magician says "Watch the hand," don't watch the one that's waving.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 2, 2022)

Fertilizer is made from nat-gas. 

Think of all the fertilizer plants that are off-line in europe. 

Ahhhh...who needs food?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> No, his check bounced because it was drawn on the Ukraine National Bank. (NBU)
> 
> Seriously, I detest Putin and his government. But in this instance, Ukraine is the guilty party here. It takes a lot of research and study but it's worth the effort to put old prejudices aside and have an open mind. The results will surprise you. When a magician says "Watch the hand," don't watch the one that's waving.


How on God's green earth can a country that was invaded be the guilty party?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Thunk said:


> Fertilizer is made from nat-gas.
> 
> Think of all the fertilizer plants that are off-line in europe.
> 
> Ahhhh...who needs food?


The major fertilizer company in Europe is based in Norway and they have plenty of their own natural gas as far as I know.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> They should have a flow-stop system in place, you'd think.


They do, it's called turn the flow valves off right ? Just guessing is all... LOL.

I guess it takes time for the back flow and front flow within the pipeline to get to a low enough level after such an event to finally stop bubbling out to the surface with any pressure involved. Not sure how much volume is involved, but I bet it's a lot.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 2, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> They do, it's called turn the flow valves off right ? Just guessing is all... LOL.
> 
> I guess it takes time for the back flow and front flow within the pipeline to get to a low enough level after such an event to finally stop bubbling out to the surface with any pressure involved. Not sure how much volume is involved, but I bet it's a lot.


More than I can imagine.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How on God's green earth can a country that was invaded be the guilty party?


Invaded for what reason's right ?


----------



## multivita-man (Oct 2, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Do you know what the most disgusting thing about American ideology is? That it will rob and kill you, sell you into slavery and at the same time talk about freedom and democracy...
> The American bandit decided to open a saloon, but after a while another saloon opened in the city, with cheaper prices and more convenient service. A bandit burns down a competitor's saloon and preaches a sermon about how good it is that now the residents of the city are no longer dependent on evil saloon owners and a good, democratic saloon is at their service again, of course, with increased prices.
> You have been living in lying shit all your life and therefore are not even able to feel the stink that comes from you all over the planet....



Sorry, Ivan, but Russia blew up the fucking pipeline. The end.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How on God's green earth can a country that was invaded be the guilty party?



Start researching history a little more deeply. I didn't believe it at first. Actually, Russia is the lesser of the guilty parties. They just have a little more compassion for the innocent.


----------



## multivita-man (Oct 2, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How on God's green earth can a country that was invaded be the guilty party?



The same way a rape victim asked to be raped, by uh, 'askin fer it, I guess. 

Shit, this thread proves some people aren't worthy of American or Western citizenship. People who masturbate to Putin's shirtless body should go live with him.


----------



## multivita-man (Oct 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Start researching history a little more deeply. I didn't believe it at first. Actually, Russia is the lesser of the guilty parties. They just have a little more compassion for the innocent.



Get fucked, commie-loving faggot.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Start researching history a little more deeply. I didn't believe it at first. Actually, Russia is the lesser of the guilty parties. They just have a little more compassion for the innocent.


Sorry!  Your "history" is ancient stories based on the days when the Ukraine was run by the USSR.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


Brokering peace deals use to be something we prided ourselves in as Americans, but now it's just send more weapon's, send more weapon's along with send more money, send more money. The real scary thing is this, who are the people in this country that are supporting Zelensky ?? Not saying that he doesn't deserve support, but for some of the supporters that he's getting support from, uhhhhhh makes me wonder if he knows truly who they are or is he just like they are in a lot of ways  ? If he's just like they are, then that's a scary thought, otherwise if he turns out to be a leftist also.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 2, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Tucker was talking about this tonight....


Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.


Did you get triggered because Tucker presented another POV other than what you were told by the MSM?


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 2, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Did you get triggered because Tucker presented another POV other than what you were told by the MSM?


Tucker is a lunatic.


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.


And he's always making strange assumptions.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 2, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a lunatic.


I don't always agree with him either but, he represents another political view that a lot of people apparently watch as shown by his ratings.     You don't have to agree but to call him a 'lunatic' is stupid and insular, IMO.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2022)

wakey wakey everyone!


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

skye said:


> wakey wakey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The possibilities are endless. We may never know why Russia did this.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> The possibilities are endless. We may never know why Russia did this.



Russia did not do it.....but....if you want to live in ignorance....you can!


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

skye said:


> Russia did not do it.....but....if you want to live in ignorance....you can!


I'm watching ABC news right now,  no reports that Russia didn't do it. In fact it's not even on the news nothing about it.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm watching ABC news right now,  no reports that Russia didn't do it. In fact it's not even on the news nothing about it.




If you watch fake news that's what you get!   Fake news.


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

skye said:


> If you watch fake news that's what you get!   Fake news.


LOL, I believe you're the one who's watching big news. It's like trump when he says the rest of the world is lying and he's telling the truth. Who you going to believe, definitely not him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

skye said:


> Russia did not do it.....but....if you want to live in ignorance....you can!


Where did you get the bullshit about underwater drones?  Why would we go all the way to the Baltic Sea to do that?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 2, 2022)

skye said:


> Russia did not do it.....but....if you want to live in ignorance....you can!


Got your check from Putin in the mail yesterday?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Start researching history a little more deeply. I didn't believe it at first. Actually, Russia is the lesser of the guilty parties. They just have a little more compassion for the innocent.



I think pretty much everything going on, if we were to really see clearly, without all of the white noise of media propaganda, would lead directly back to Davos and the WEF.

At this point were dealing with globalist factions. Not governments.


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> I think pretty much everything going on, if we were to really see clearly, without all of the white noise of media propaganda, would lead directly back to Davos and the WEF.
> 
> At this point were dealing with globalist factions. Not governments.




Both, Globlalist factions and Governments....and NATO etc....


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Invaded for what reason's right ?


Invaded for any reason. Do you think that the Ukraine willingly joined the Soviet Union. Do you know how the ethnic Russians ended up in Ukrainian territory. Do you know about the Holodomor. Russia replaced all the Ukrainian Farmers that it murdered with Russian farmers. They jumped at the chance to work on bigger better farms in the Ukraine. All of these things contributed to the current situation. So the ukrainians it was always a love-hate situation. Now it's just hate.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 2, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Get fucked, commie-loving faggot.


Call me a commie-loving faggot again and I promise I will show up in your driveway with  a Christmas present.


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> Invaded for any reason. Do you think that the Ukraine willingly joined the Soviet Union. Do you know how the ethnic Russians ended up in Ukrainian territory. Do you know about the Holodomor. Russia replaced all the Ukrainian Farmers that it murdered with Russian farmers. They jumped at the chance to work on bigger better farms in the Ukraine. All of these things contributed to the current situation. So the ukrainians it was always a love-hate situation. Now it's just hate.


Rightfully so !


----------



## Stann (Oct 2, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Brokering peace deals use to be something we prided ourselves in as Americans, but now it's just send more weapon's, send more weapon's along with send more money, send more money. The real scary thing is this, who are the people in this country that are supporting Zelensky ?? Not saying that he doesn't deserve support, but for some of the supporters that he's getting support from, uhhhhhh makes me wonder if he knows truly who they are or is he just like they are in a lot of ways  ? If he's just like they are, then that's a scary thought, otherwise if he turns out to be a leftist also.


Our embassy is still open in Russia, they are the ones who are unwilling to negotiate.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 2, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Get fucked, commie-loving faggot.



Boy, you can't even begin to carry that man's water.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.



What is your evidence of that?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> What is your evidence of that?


Anyone not a fan of the left has got to be, that's his evidence.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 3, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Sorry, Ivan, but Russia blew up the fucking pipeline. The end.


That's the problem. The Western population has degraded catastrophically. 
When the Americans brought Pershings to Europe in the 1980s, Europe responded with thousands of protest demonstrations, simply out of a sense of self-preservation. 
Now, after decades of degenerate liberal propaganda, the brains of the western population are damaged. They were even convinced, that sexual perversions are a matter of pride, that is, the primordial biological human foundations have been violated. Now, millions of morons are being told that it is profitable for Russia to blow up a gas pipeline that brings her money and idiots believe. 
I am sure there will be enough idiots, who will demand to launch a nuclear strike on Russia first... Worthless cretins.


----------



## surada (Oct 3, 2022)

Ringo said:


> That's the problem. The Western population has degraded catastrophically.
> When the Americans brought Pershings to Europe in the 1980s, Europe responded with thousands of protest demonstrations, simply out of a sense of self-preservation.
> Now, after decades of degenerate liberal propaganda, the brains of the western population are damaged. They were even convinced, that sexual perversions are a matter of pride, that is, the primordial biological human foundations have been violated. Now, millions of morons are being told that it is profitable for Russia to blow up a gas pipeline that brings her money and idiots believe.
> I am sure there will be enough idiots, who will demand to launch a nuclear strike on Russia first... Worthless cretins.



The Nordstreams can be repaired.









						Nord Stream repair may take at least six months, says lawmaker
					

Four Nord Stream gas pipeline leaks have been uncovered, with the most recent one being pinpointed by Sweden’s coast guard




					tass.com


----------



## Ringo (Oct 3, 2022)

Secretary of State Tony Blinken on the Nord Stream explosions: "In the end, this is an incredible opportunity to get rid of dependence on Russian energy resources once and for all"

Any questions? Not from idiots, of course


----------



## Stann (Oct 3, 2022)

Ringo said:


> That's the problem. The Western population has degraded catastrophically.
> When the Americans brought Pershings to Europe in the 1980s, Europe responded with thousands of protest demonstrations, simply out of a sense of self-preservation.
> Now, after decades of degenerate liberal propaganda, the brains of the western population are damaged. They were even convinced, that sexual perversions are a matter of pride, that is, the primordial biological human foundations have been violated. Now, millions of morons are being told that it is profitable for Russia to blow up a gas pipeline that brings her money and idiots believe.
> I am sure there will be enough idiots, who will demand to launch a nuclear strike on Russia first... Worthless cretins.


Russia has acted deviously and ruthlessly through all of this. I would not put it past them to blow up their own pipeline ( easily repairable ) in a further attempt to create chaos and distrust among those in the West. Fortunately it is not working. Russia is digging itself into a deeper and deeper hole.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 3, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> What is your evidence of that?


His words.

But not that you are going to accept his actual words as proof of anything.
Next you will deny that what he said is what he meant.
Kinda like you do with Trump.
It also helps to attack the source doing the reporting.
In this case Rolling Stone.
Ignore the fact that the same reporting can be found in nearly every other CREDIBLE news outlet is reporting the same thing.

There used to be a time when voicing sympathy and suppoet for America's enemies was considered treasonous.
Not anymore. This is how low MAGAt Trumptards have moved the bar.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 3, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> His words.
> 
> But not that you are going to accept his actual words as proof of anything.
> Next you will deny that what he said is what he meant.
> ...











						Russian State TV Can't Get Enough of Putin Sycophant Tucker Carlson
					

Government-backed media in Russia have aired clips of the host pushing narratives that align with state propaganda




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Stann (Oct 3, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> His words.
> 
> But not that you are going to accept his actual words as proof of anything.
> Next you will deny that what he said is what he meant.
> ...


His words are worthless. We're in his troops mobilize on the border of the Ukraine he said they were just exercises he said they were not going to invade the Ukraine. So much for his words.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 3, 2022)

Who ever did this is an idiot... and who is the biggest idiot on the worlds stage today?.....


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 3, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> His words.



So, no actual independent evidence at all since any other time all you claim is that Trump lies and you cannot believe anything he says.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The Russian police have just released this sketch of the suspect.
> 
> View attachment 702416


Oh, shit I didn't think anyone saw me. Lol


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Nord stream AG: Three strands of the Nord Stream gas pipeline system have been damaged Nord Stream AG: it is not yet possible to estimate when the gas transportation infrastructure will be restored Russian gas supplies via Nord Stream have been completely halted.
> Danish Energy Agency puts the energy sector on orange alert, the second highest level, amid the multiple Nord Stream gas leaks.
> BT: The Danish Energy Agency says that people should stay far away from the Nord Stream gas leaks: "It's life-threatening"
> 
> ...


Lol, hey Ringo.  How long did that annexation of Lyman last? Seems as though Russia needs to close their borders.  Lol, not to stop people from getting in but to stop Russians from leaving.  😂  Good stuff.


----------



## Stann (Oct 3, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well.  Not blow it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US would lose credibility if they did it. Obviously the Russians did this to try to undermines the coalition in the West against Russia's invasion of the Ukraine. I actually believe it's increased our resolve. putin's diabolical treachery shows its ugly face once more. He's losing credibility within his own Nation. I don't think it'll be long before they execute him or he meets an untimely demise somehow. That's how things seem to work in Russia.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2022)

surada said:


> The Nordstreams can be repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No point in trying to repair it since it can and likely will be blown up again.
The problem is the US economic sanctions need to get to the World Court and the US fined for the criminal act.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Secretary of State Tony Blinken on the Nord Stream explosions: "In the end, this is an incredible opportunity to get rid of dependence on Russian energy resources once and for all"
> 
> Any questions? Not from idiots, of course



Wrong.
The ONLY pipeline is from Russia.
There is no other pipeline, so there is no other means of "getting rid of dependence on Russian energy resources".

You can use pressurized shipping containers, but they cost over twice as much as a pipeline.
Takes over a week for delivery by ship, as compared to just a few hours by pipeline.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> Russia has acted deviously and ruthlessly through all of this. I would not put it past them to blow up their own pipeline ( easily repairable ) in a further attempt to create chaos and distrust among those in the West. Fortunately it is not working. Russia is digging itself into a deeper and deeper hole.



How has Russia been at all "devious" or "ruthless"?
The polish government of Kyiv has been murdering ethnic Russians for almost a decade, stealing billions in gas and oil, and now trying to put NATO nukes on Russia's border.
By rights, Russia should just nuke Kyiv.
It is Kyiv who committed all the illegal acts of war.

Not only that, but clearly Russia could not possibly gain by blowing up their own pipeline?
They need the money.
So what would blowing up their means of income gain them?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2022)

Stann said:


> The US would lose credibility if they did it. Obviously the Russians did this to try to undermines the coalition in the West against Russia's invasion of the Ukraine. I actually believe it's increased our resolve. putin's diabolical treachery shows its ugly face once more. He's losing credibility within his own Nation. I don't think it'll be long before they execute him or he meets an untimely demise somehow. That's how things seem to work in Russia.



How is that at all logical?
Whether or not other countries like which side is totally irrelevant, except for if they do business with Russia or not.
And with the pipeline blown up, it no longer matters.
Europe can no longer do business with Russia now, even if they wanted to.
So it would be the stupidest plan in the world, if Russia had blown it up.

But back to the real world, Putin is totally in the right on this one.
The Ukraine committed numerous illegal and unethical acts of war, like stealing oil, murdering those who spoke Russian instead of Polish, and trying to put NATO nukes on Russia's border.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 4, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> How is that at all logical?
> Whether or not other countries like which side is totally irrelevant, except for if they do business with Russia or not.
> And with the pipeline blown up, it no longer matters.
> Europe can no longer do business with Russia now, even if they wanted to.
> ...


That is a bald-faced lie and you swallowed it whole. Ukraine NEVER advocated or ask for missiles and in fact they said they would not allow even NATO troops on their soil. And there is no evidence of widespread murder by anyone in the Ukrainian Government.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 4, 2022)

There are other opinions on Lyman.


			https://twitter.com/Witte_Sergei
		


There are other opinions on Nordstream.
helenaglass.net


----------



## Stann (Oct 4, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> No point in trying to repair it since it can and likely will be blown up again.
> The problem is the US economic sanctions need to get to the World Court and the US fined for the criminal act.


putin is not foolish. He will not blow it up again, we're on to his insanity and devious maneuvers in a champ in an attempt to undermine the West. The pipeline will be used again one day when putin is out of power and Russia becomes a truly free Nation.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 5, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> That is a bald-faced lie and you swallowed it whole. Ukraine NEVER advocated or ask for missiles and in fact they said they would not allow even NATO troops on their soil. And there is no evidence of widespread murder by anyone in the Ukrainian Government.



Wrong.
Zelensky expressly called for NATO troops and weapons to be put on Ukrainian soil.
And the Azov Battalion of the Kyiv government is notorious for racism, fascism, and murder.

{...
The Kyiv regime killed over 14 thousand of children and civilians in Donbass & eastern Ukraine since 2014​The war against Donetsk and Luhansk republics who declared their independence in 2014 after a coup in Kyiv organized by the US under the Obama-Biden administration in early 2014  is One of the major hidden from the public knowledge war crime where over 14 thousands children and civilians were bombed, shelled, shot, tortured and executed by the Ukrainian government with the US backing since 2014.   As soon as Biden returns to the White House in 2021, The US, responsible for the coup in Kyiv in 2014, began its work on the Ukraine land lease act in 2021 BEFORE Russia decided to acknowledge the Donetsk and Luhansks independence in February 2022 and began its operation to stop the Ukrainian war crimes that took place there since 2014. 
the US and the EU governments run inflation in double digits due to combination of most damaging policies adding 22 T debt over last 15 years, disrupting energy and other supply chains, robbing their own taxpayers as they send billions to fund corrupt war criminals of the Kyiv government, armed forces and neonazi groups like Azov, Aidar and right sector in Ukraine that killed thousands of civilians in Donetsk and Luhansk since 2014 
Clip from Donbass (English subtitles) - Documentary by French journalist Anne-Laure Bonnel - 8 Years of War The documentary, titled "Donbass," was filmed in 2015.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JovKkDvAU9Y
...}


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> putin is not foolish. He will not blow it up again, we're on to his insanity and devious maneuvers in a champ in an attempt to undermine the West. The pipeline will be used again one day when putin is out of power and Russia becomes a truly free Nation.



Nonsense.
It is not Putin who blew it up because he had nothing to gain from blowing up his only source of income from Europe.

Russia is a lot more free than the Ukraine, that outlaws all other political parties and murders thousands of its citizens if they speak Russian.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> That is a bald-faced lie and you swallowed it whole. Ukraine NEVER advocated or ask for missiles and in fact they said they would not allow even NATO troops on their soil. And there is no evidence of widespread murder by anyone in the Ukrainian Government.


The Ukrainians may not be totally on the level, but the Russians definitely have corrupt leadership and our responsible for terrible atrocities, deceit and treachery.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Zelensky expressly called for NATO troops and weapons to be put on Ukrainian soil.
> And the Azov Battalion of the Kyiv government is notorious for racism, fascism, and murder.
> 
> ...


Are ukrainians may have their faults, but they are nowhere near as corrupt as the Russians are. And I'm not blaming the Russian people it's their leadership that's totally corrupt.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

b2iwuXsQI[/MEDIA]
[/QUOTE]
This guy's idea of evidence is ridiculous. The US had nothing to gain by doing this Russia continues its subterfuge.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

Anyone with a brain ?  Right this guy has none. Assumptions make an ass out of you and me. I don't buy any of it. But then I don't buy things from Russia.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 5, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> No point in trying to repair it since it can and likely will be blown up again.
> The problem is the US economic sanctions need to get to the World Court and the US fined for the criminal act.


Imposing economic sanctions is a criminal act?


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Imposing economic sanctions is a criminal act?


This idiot is implying that the US threw it up. There are several pro Russian people on here maybe even Russians plants themselves. They love spreading misinformation on lies, it's the only way they could advance their agenda which is destruction of the West,  especially the United States. These in othern authoritarians lose their power when freedom and democracy reign. They see us as enemies, instead of just competition. We beat them every time, no matter how sick their games get.


----------



## surada (Oct 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> Russia has acted deviously and ruthlessly through all of this. I would not put it past them to blow up their own pipeline ( easily repairable ) in a further attempt to create chaos and distrust among those in the West. Fortunately it is not working. Russia is digging itself into a deeper and deeper hole.











						Whether or not Russia was behind the Nord Stream blasts, little was at stake
					

Kremlin officials have talked up implications of the gas pipe explosions but there is no reason to expect a western military response




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Shock and Awe: Who Attacked the Nord Stream Pipelines? - The Moscow Times
					

Opinion |




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Whether or not Russia was behind the Nord Stream blasts, little was at stake
> 
> 
> Kremlin officials have talked up implications of the gas pipe explosions but there is no reason to expect a western military response
> ...


When putin is removed from power we might discover a whole lot of things he was responsible for. Some we knew about and some we didn't.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 5, 2022)

Stann said:


> This idiot is implying that the US threw it up. There are several pro Russian people on here maybe even Russians plants themselves. They love spreading misinformation on lies, it's the only way they could advance their agenda which is destruction of the West,  especially the United States. These in othern authoritarians lose their power when freedom and democracy reign. They see us as enemies, instead of just competition. We beat them every time, no matter how sick their games get.


I have a friend who’s Russian.  I asked him who he thought sabotaged the pipelines and he said “that’s obvious, Russia.”


----------



## surada (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I have a friend who’s Russian.  I asked him who he thought sabotaged the pipelines and he said “that’s obvious, Russia.”



I think so too.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 5, 2022)

Poland refuses Norwegian gas after Russian

"We need a major reorientation of energy policy by moving away from dependence on gas from Russia, as well as from fossil fuels in general, because we do not want to pay draconian prices for Norwegian gas or any other gas," said Prime Minister of the Republic Maiteusz Morawiecki.

He called Putin, the Kremlin and Russia "like drug dealers." "The dealer also gives the first doses for free, then the buyer becomes addicted," warns the Prime Minister of the Republic of Poland. "The real cost of this "cheap" gas that Russia sells to half of Europe is the current crisis."

But it hasn't even been a month since the Baltic pipe was launched. Recall that it is designed to transport 10 billion cubic meters of Norwegian gas to Poland. However, at the initial stage, only 30-38% of the pipe capacity will be supplied through it. Thus, Warsaw intended to replace Russian gas.

The EU appealed to the Norwegians with a request to give a discount on gas, but in Oslo they made it clear that "business is business" and refused to provide discounts. Who are they hoping for in Warsaw – the USA, the Middle East. Well, the latter want long-term contracts, and the former simply do not have enough gas for all European "wishlist". And the price of American LNG is as "draconian" as that of Norwegian gas, to say the least.
---
The Dealer been feeding Europe totalitarian gas for 40 years??? Feeding?
Poles are a clinic diagnosis.

_He called Putin, the Kremlin and Russia "like drug dealers._" - For many years I have heard about the "gas needle" on which Russia depends, and now, it turns out, everything is the opposite?

"_We need a major reorientation of energy policy by moving away from dependence on gas from Russia, as well as from fossil fuels in general_" - It's easy. Wash up once a month, dress warmly, and forget such a word as "industry", that's all.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I have a friend who’s Russian.  I asked him who he thought sabotaged the pipelines and he said “that’s obvious, Russia.”


This idiocy cannot even be called a conspiracy theory, such as, for example, the involvement of the United States in the events of September 11, 2001, It's just a clinical mental diagnosis.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 5, 2022)

Ringo said:


> This idiocy cannot even be called a conspiracy theory, such as, for example, the involvement of the United States in the events of September 11, 2001, It's just a clinical mental diagnosis.


I don’t see the pipeline sabotage as a conspiracy theory as it did happen.   There’s only speculation about who did it.    

I’m leaning in the direction of Russia being responsible as it puts Europe in a huge bind and Russia is selling all the gas and oil they can to China and India.   It’s not costing them anything.   

China and India don’t care about the west’s economic sanctions on Russia.  They will quietly sell that gas and oil to European nations at a higher price.

By this act, Russia can basically punish Europe for supporting Ukraine.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I don’t see the pipeline sabotage as a conspiracy theory as it did happen.   There’s only speculation about who did it.
> 
> I’m leaning in the direction of Russia being responsible as it puts Europe in a huge bind and Russia is selling all the gas and oil they can to China and India.   It’s not costing them anything.
> 
> ...


Why would China and India be selling oil when they import all they can from Russia?


----------



## Ringo (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> By this act, Russia can basically punish Europe for supporting Ukraine.


It's a good theory, but I prefer the one according to which the аmericans did not land on the moon. It looks more realistic.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I have a friend who’s Russian.  I asked him who he thought sabotaged the pipelines and he said “that’s obvious, Russia.”


Correct, anything to divide and conquer the West. That was the ambition of the KGB. putn has not changed from his KGB roots as a murdering thug and obviously has kept the same agenda.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 5, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.


Sure he is


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

skye said:


> wakey wakey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gains from the explosion of these pipelines. Not the West, the West realizes that this is only a temporary situation with putin. He will be eliminated by the Russians soon. Then hopefully Russia will really become a free and independent nation. The whole oligarchy has to go, and their wealth divided appropriately amongst the Russian people and to help rebuild the Ukraine which the oligarchy destroyed. Then and only then we'll rush and get to some sense of normalcy for a change.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 5, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Tucker is a HUGE fan of Vlad.


There’s no evidence to support that.   I’ve never heard him speak fondly of Putin.   But I have seen him say Putin is a bad guy and should not be trusted.    He also doesn’t blame Putin for everything wrong in the world today.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> There’s no evidence to support that.   I’ve never heard him speak fondly of Putin.   But I have seen him say Putin is a bad guy and should not be trusted.    He also doesn’t blame Putin for everything wrong in the world today.


Right now he is amplifying Russian propaganda that the U.S. blew up the pipeline.

There USED to be a time when Russian propagandist sympathizers were considered enemies of our country.

Apparently the barr is pretty low these days.

You people seem to glorify our enemies.

Donald Trump for example.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> There’s no evidence to support that.   I’ve never heard him speak fondly of Putin.   But I have seen him say Putin is a bad guy and should not be trusted.    He also doesn’t blame Putin for everything wrong in the world today.


LOL, a pro-Russian stance against your own country pretty much says it all. Maybe he's not an American, maybe he's another Russian plant.


----------



## Delldude (Oct 5, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> If it was a pig in the pipe, then it would have to be Russia that blew it up, because it would have had to have been physically put in the pipeline at the beginning, or some place where there is an opening in the pipeline to do that.


Why would Russia blow up their own line that they could have just shutoff?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 5, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why would Russia blow up their own line that they could have just shutoff?



You know, ever since this happened, I've been wondering exactly who would stand to benefit the most, and sadly, it's Russia.

Biden already had sanctions against Nord 2, and was going to keep them unless Germany sided with Ukraine.  If they sided with Russia, the sanctions would remain, and Nord 2 would not be allowed to start up.  

So, Germany decided to side with Ukraine, and Biden said that he'd lift the sanctions for that reason only, meaning that Germany would be getting gas from Russia via the Nord, but Russia would not have support from Germany.  

So, Russia decides to blow up the pipeline, knowing that if they somehow got Germany to support them, the pipeline would be useless anyway, as the sanctions would again go into effect.  If they blew it up, Germany would be screwed for energy, Russia would still have their gas they could sell to other nations, and wouldn't have to worry one way or the other who Germany was going to support.


----------



## Stann (Oct 5, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why would Russia blow up their own line that they could have just shutoff?


It could have just been an accident. But if it was sabotage I'm sure the Russians did it. 1. The repairs would be easy enough and there's no demand for it at present.  2. The ultimate goal of Russia is to defeat the West. What better way than to divide and conquer than introduce more chaos in the hopes of creating division amongst the West. putin doesn't understand the resolve of the West on matters as atrocious as this.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I have a friend who’s Russian.  I asked him who he thought sabotaged the pipelines and he said “that’s obvious, Russia.”


I have 3 friends - a Russian, an Italian and an American, and they are sure that this act of terrorism was committed by the United States.
So, I won


----------



## fncceo (Oct 6, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> When he said that there wouldn't be a Nordstream 2 pipeline, he was talking about blocking it with sanctions, and getting other countries to block it as well. Not blow it up.



I'm sure Biden appreciates your interpreting for him.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, ever since this happened, I've been wondering exactly who would stand to benefit the most, and sadly, it's Russia.


Don't wonder aimlessly. Everything has already been explained and proved to you. Listen and obey without stupid  wondering.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)

Sweden will not allow Russia to participate in an investigation of the industrial sabotage of its Nord Stream 1 and 2 projects. 
You know what they say, Sweden? When you’re investigating a crime, it’s important not to discover that you’re the one who’s the culprit.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why would Russia blow up their own line that they could have just shutoff?


The whole aim of Russia is to create chaos and disrupt the West and their resolve to defeat Russia because they invaded the Ukraine. That's the bottom line. Two holes in a piper easily repaired. It's not needed right now anyway, no real loss.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Doesn't matter if you trust him or not.  His words are being taken out of context as he was talking about sanctions, not blowing it up.
> 
> Personally?  I think this may have been something done by Putin and his crew due to the fact they are losing badly in Ukraine, and he's looking to hurt Europe for their sanctions they have imposed.  Russia will still have the gas, but if the pipeline is harmed, Europe won't be able to get that gas, and Russia will simply just wait for them to lift the sanctions so they can ship the gas and oil via ships (which they can't currently do because of the sanctions).


No matter what you say these people aren't going to believe you I think they're either Russians or Russian plants here in America. Russia is big on cyber terrorism and influencing.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Thunk said:


> Nordstream 1 *AND* nordstream 2 have been blown up.
> 
> This is an act of war.  If biden did this he just started WW3.
> 
> Europe is gonna freeze!


Old Russia is going to die just like putin. This regime of terror is about to end.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringo said:


> I have 3 friends - a Russian, an Italian and an American, and they are sure that this act of terrorism was committed by the United States.
> So, I won


You when s***. There is turmoil throughout Russia because of what putin has done. Invading a foreign country that made no attacks on your nation is very bad business for everyone especially the perpetrators.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringo said:


> I have 3 friends - a Russian, an Italian and an American, and they are sure that this act of terrorism was committed by the United States.
> So, I won



That sounds like the beginning of a joke.  Did they walk into a bar?


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringo said:


> I have 3 friends - a Russian, an Italian and an American, and they are sure that this act of terrorism was committed by the United States.
> So, I won


I doubt that you have three friends.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 6, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Right now he is amplifying Russian propaganda that the U.S. blew up the pipeline.
> 
> There USED to be a time when Russian propagandist sympathizers were considered enemies of our country.
> 
> ...


How am I glorifying our enemies by doubting that the US sabotaged a pipeline?


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I doubt that you have three friends.


Unfortunately cult members know lots of people that they believe are their friends. So in his mind at least, he has lots of friends.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> How am I glorifying our enemies by doubting that the US sabotaged a pipeline?


No, you're just showing that you're either a naive fool or a lying scoundrel. One or the other.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringo said:


>


I didn't even listen to it, trucker Carlson is the epitome of the delusional far right. No credibility at all.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 6, 2022)

The Emir of Qatar has left the Czech Republic ahead of schedule - there will be no gas.
The Emir stayed in the country for less than one day, although he should have been three. The Czechs could not meet his demands, and the arab did not waste time in vain.

- We would really like your gas at affordable prices.
- Our prices and volumes are known.
- Yes, but you see, Russia has invaded Ukraine...
- Oooh, well, it's time for fucking stories about Russia and Ukraine. We have Yemen and Syria nearby there, the Kurds are constantly buzzing, the аmericans are entering Iraq, then leaving.. When it will be the next time? And the Taliban in Afghanistan... And somehow we don't complain about the prices of European goods. So either talk about business, or I'm leaving.
- But Russia has trampled on democratic values...
- I got it, adios amigos!


----------



## Delldude (Oct 6, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, ever since this happened, I've been wondering exactly who would stand to benefit the most, and sadly, it's Russia.
> 
> Biden already had sanctions against Nord 2, and was going to keep them unless Germany sided with Ukraine.  If they sided with Russia, the sanctions would remain, and Nord 2 would not be allowed to start up.
> 
> ...


All Putin had to do was shut the lines off.


Stann said:


> It could have just been an accident. But if it was sabotage I'm sure the Russians did it. 1. The repairs would be easy enough and there's no demand for it at present.  2. The ultimate goal of Russia is to defeat the West. What better way than to divide and conquer than introduce more chaos in the hopes of creating division amongst the West. putin doesn't understand the resolve of the West on matters as atrocious as this.


An accident at three different locations?
The ultimate goal of the west is to unseat Putin. Dems are obsessed over this.
There were reports of US helo's in the vicinity prior to this happening.
In Feb 2022, Biden made a claim that the US would 'end it' regarding the pipeline.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Delldude said:


> All Putin had to do was shut the lines off.
> 
> An accident at three different locations?
> The ultimate goal of the west is to unseat Putin. Dems are obsessed over this.
> ...


If Putin had just shut off the lines, it would have had minimal affects on the West. By doing this you hope to create chaos and distrust among the West, same old sad agenda, divide and conquer. No one's buying it. I thought it was just two points, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if the pipes were blown up from the outside or blown up from the inside. If it was from the inside Russia is the only one that could have done that. If it's from the outside Russia has plenty of submarines in a Baltic and they are the only ones that would benefit from such a devious maneuver. You can keep deleting yourself into thinking it's someone else but I'm pretty sure you're going to be wrong in the end if we ever find out who did it.


----------



## Delldude (Oct 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> If Putin had just shut off the lines, it would have had minimal affects on the West. By doing this you hope to create chaos and distrust among the West, same old sad agenda, divide and conquer. No one's buying it. I thought it was just two points, I guess we'll just have to wait and see if the pipes were blown up from the outside or blown up from the inside. If it was from the inside Russia is the only one that could have done that. If it's from the outside Russia has plenty of submarines in a Baltic and they are the only ones that would benefit from such a devious maneuver. You can keep deleting yourself into thinking it's someone else but I'm pretty sure you're going to be wrong in the end if we ever find out who did it.


If Putin had shut down the pipelines........suddenly the west would be tasked with supplying energy to the EU.


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Delldude said:


> If Putin had shut down the pipelines........suddenly the west would be tasked with supplying energy to the EU.


That is his threat. Remember he thinks of us as enemies.


----------



## Delldude (Oct 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> That is his threat. Remember he thinks of us as enemies.


And we think of him as butt buddies?


----------



## Stann (Oct 6, 2022)

Delldude said:


> And we think of him as butt buddies?


Only trump and other loser American types see putin in a good light. The rest of the people see him for what he is a murdering x-KGB thug. He puts on a brave bravado front but he's actually a insecure coward. Sharing that in common with trump.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently someone blew up the Nordstream pipeline.   Who did it?



Comanche? ... But they are bad divers, aren't they? ...


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


>


He's right. But who is this clever guy?


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Thunk said:


> They already are!
> 
> Why wouldn't putin just turn it off rather than blowing it up?



Exactly. Except there's a Borg Queen behind Putin which we don't know. But if so then this could be damned interesting. World politics made by a western traitor like Donald Trump (prelude) and an eastern traitor like Vladimir Putin (upbeat) and ¿who else in which other directions? And what is the real game? A Troyan horse race?


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Who benefits from cutting off gas flow to Western Europe, especially Sweden? ...



Sweden? ... Okay ... always calculate the absurde  ... and what about New Zealand? ...


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The Russians have subs specifically designed for underwater sabotage.  Sweden has captured at least one in the past.



Okay. The idea "Sweden makes terror" must have to do something with an absurdity of the USA. What makes Sweden better than you? I doubt by the way that we do not know where are the Russian subs.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

braalian said:


> Everything about Russia has been shrinking rapidly since 1991.
> 
> Their population. Their army. Their navy. Their economy. Their space program. Their influence in the world.
> 
> Not even the British Empire slid into irrelevance so quickly.



Blindness and wrong pride grow together on the same piece of rotten wood. This was not existing in Moscow in 1991. The picture is from 2017.






Russia on its own is the biggest country of the world. They have excellent professionals in science and arts and in general are the Russians very intelligent and creative people ... who have always a very bad luck with their governments as it looks like.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> That was my first conclusion. I agree Russia benefits from this in the long term.



How?



Stann said:


> And it causes chaos and confusion for the west.



Everything always causes chaos and confusion in the West. This makes the rich richer and the poor poorer, what's called "capitalism" here. And the own criminals are often seen like heroes compared with the saints of strange countries who are often seen as criminals.


----------



## Stann (Oct 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> Okay. The idea "Sweden makes terror" must have to do something with an absurdity of the USA. What makes Sweden better than you? I doubt by the way that we do not know where are the Russian subs.


Homepage>Russian warships and submarines were spotted near the Nord... September 29th., 2022. The Baltic fleet stationed in Kaliningrad is composed of 41 surface vessels and one submarine. So this means there were extra submarines in the area at the time. How convenient.


----------



## Stann (Oct 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything always causes chaos and confusion in the West. This makes the rich richer and the poor poorer, what's called "capitalism" here. And the own criminals are often seen like heroes compared with the saints of strange countries who are often seen as criminals.


Unlike you I have faith in my country. This is obviously a very devious and calculated move. Russia is always trying to undermine the West. It is logical that they did this to try to create distrust among the members of NATO and undermined their resolve. No one else would profit from this. I'm not big on convoluted, alternative thinking and conspiracy theories. We've had enough of that from trump and his Russian friends.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Ringo said:


> The Nordstream 2 pipeline allows Russia to send gas to Western Europe without paying transit fees to Ukraine and Poland. Russia just completed it in the teeth of massive opposition from Ukraine, Poland and USA.
> Now they are trying to convince you it was Russia who blew it up. I am sure they will succeed in this, the Western population has reached this level of idiocy.



I never thought I will agree with you in any point - but you are completelly right here. The attackers tried to make impossible a German-Russian coordination when the current conflict will be over. So also organized criminals (corruption) could had been the attackers.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Unlike you I have faith in my country.#



I'm a citizen of the world. I have not any faith in any country of the world.



Stann said:


> This is obviously a very devious and calculated move. Russia is always trying to undermine the West.



A totally wrong view to history. Russia is a part of Europe. "East" and "West"  comes in case of Russia and Europe from West-Rome (Rome) and East-Rome (Constantinople). We share traditionally and basically the same Christian values.



Stann said:


> It is logical that they did this to try to create distrust among the members of NATO and undermined their resolve.



That's for me a thought in the category "stupid nonsense".



Stann said:


> No one else would profit from this.



You are a bad thinker. Russia and Germany not profit from this  attack. Others do.



Stann said:


> I'm not big on convoluted, alternative thinking and conspiracy theories. We've had enough of that from trump and his Russian friends.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Homepage>Russian warships and submarines were spotted near the Nord... September 29th., 2022. The Baltic fleet stationed in Kaliningrad is composed of 41 surface vessels and one submarine. So this means there were extra submarines in the area at the time. How convenient.



So I guess the Russians will be angry why they do not know what really had happened there - although they had been in front of the problem. As a German I'm by the way not unhappy. We are absolutelly not interested to have a NATO case of  defense including a nuclear scenario because we had been attacked. Who cares about this stupid pipelines? We will repair it or make a new one if necessary to do so.


----------



## alexa (Oct 7, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> So I guess the Russians will be angry why they do not know what really had happened there - although they had been in front of the problem. As a German I'm by the way not unhappy. We are absolutelly not interested to have a NATO case of  defense including a nuclear scenario because we had been attecked. Who cares about this stupid pipelines? We will repair it or make a new one if necessary to do so.


According to Jeffry Sacks, the whole world, apart from Western Media believe it was the US who destroyed Nord Stream


> "The European economy is getting hammered by the sudden cutoff of energy. And now to make it definitive, the destruction of the Nord Stream Pipeline (which I would bet was a U.S. action, perhaps U.S. and Poland). That is speculation."
> 
> Sachs said: "I know it runs counter to our narrative, you're not allowed to say these things in the West, but the fact of the matter is all over the world when I talk to people, they think the U.S. did it. Even reporters on our papers that are involved tell me 'of course' [the U.S. did it], but it doesn't show up in our media."



and I can certainly identify with alarm ar this



> *It is unbelievable to be hearing on one side that they will use nuclear weapons if they have to, while the other side says, "You can't frighten us."*





			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/10/03/jeffrey_sachs_most_of_the_world_doesnt_view_the_ukraine_war_the_way_the_us_media_does.html


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 7, 2022)

Sweden Seizes Evidence At Baltic Pipeline Leak Site.









						Sweden seizes evidence at Baltic Sea pipeline leak site
					

COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Sweden’s domestic security agency said Thursday that its preliminary investigation of leaks from two Russian gas pipelines in the Baltic Sea “has strengthened the suspicions of serious sabotage” as the cause and a prosecutor said evidence at the site has been seized.




					apnews.com
				



COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Sweden’s domestic security agency said Thursday that its preliminary investigation of leaks from two Russian gas pipelines in the Baltic Sea “has strengthened the suspicions of serious sabotage” as the cause and a prosecutor said evidence at the site has been seized.

The Swedish Security Service said the probe confirmed that “detonations” caused extensive damage to the Nord Stream 1 and Nord Stream 2 pipelines last week. Authorities had said when the leaks off Sweden and Denmark first surfaced that explosions were recorded in the area.

The agency, which said what happened in the Baltic Sea was “*very serious*,” didn’t give details about its investigation.

But in a separate statement, Swedish prosecutor Mats Ljungqvist said “*seizures have been made at the crime scene and these will now be investigated*.”


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Zelensky expressly called for NATO troops and weapons to be put on Ukrainian soil.
> And the Azov Battalion of the Kyiv government is notorious for racism, fascism, and murder.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting reads for sure. Thanks.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Right now he is amplifying Russian propaganda that the U.S. blew up the pipeline.
> 
> There USED to be a time when Russian propagandist sympathizers were considered enemies of our country.
> 
> ...


That TDS is really bad in you... Get help knucklehead.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Only trump and other loser American types see putin in a good light. The rest of the people see him for what he is a murdering x-KGB thug. He puts on a brave bravado front but he's actually a insecure coward. Sharing that in common with trump.


Well if he is all these things, you got to think about the stuff that might be worse here.  When listening to the daily news, and hearing about all the tragic heinous crimes being committed by our own here, and then the culture rot that has us stinking so bad that it can be smelt over halfway around the world, it gives one pause to be so quick to judge another, lest one is a hypocrite from hades.

Most would think that the debauchery and abuse on children that is going on in this COUNTRY is probably way worse than anything Putin can come up with, so good luck attempting to stay ahead of the game without recognizing the tragic stuff that is going on here also.

We are in super danger due to the debauchery and horrible things that is defining us now as American's.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 7, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Right now he is amplifying Russian propaganda that the U.S. blew up the pipeline.
> 
> There USED to be a time when Russian propagandist sympathizers were considered enemies of our country.
> 
> ...


Many people immediately suspected the US because of the comments from the POTUS months ago.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Many people immediately suspected the US because of the comments from the POTUS months ago.


He siad we were going to stop it.  We did!

He never said anything about blowing it up.

Far  be it for me to defend Biden, but the Putin apologists are running rampant on this forum.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> There’s no evidence to support that.   I’ve never heard him speak fondly of Putin.   But I have seen him say Putin is a bad guy and should not be trusted.    He also doesn’t blame Putin for everything wrong in the world today.


He knows that. 

Hes just a dick.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 7, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> That sounds like the beginning of a joke.  Did they walk into a bar?


You would have thought they could have seen it and ducked!


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 7, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He siad we were going to stop it.  We did!
> 
> He never said anything about blowing it up.
> 
> Far  be it for me to defend Biden, but the Putin apologists are running rampant on this forum.


I doubt the US had anything to do with sabotaging that pipeline. Still, thinking the opposite doesn’t make one a Putin apologist.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He siad we were going to stop it.  We did!
> 
> He never said anything about blowing it up.
> 
> Far  be it for me to defend Biden, but the Putin apologists are running rampant on this forum.


But you're not so sure about what happened of course either, otherwise just debating like the rest of the wanderer's here are debating where as it's the very same thing because they aren't so sure in concerns of it all either, but you might take Biden's side due to loyalty of country or is it because he's been right about everything else thus far maybe ??? 

Most want the fact's before they hold onto any concrete side of an issue, just like so many did concerning Bush and Iraq once upon a time not so long ago. How'd that work out for everybody ?? 

Was Bush proved right or wrong about Iraq in your opinion ?? 

Now with all this said, airing our dirty laundry if we are ever in the wrong about something, uhhhhhh is something we shouldn't be doing on the world stage otherwise for national security reason's... I don't believe in putting our nation in danger as a whole over the stupidity of a few. We should take care of our own business outside of world view, otherwise if we have corrupt politician's walking the line's right next to world view, then we should recognize this before we jeopardize our nation trying to rescue it right out from in front of our enemies on the world stage. 

Look out for the politician's these days that hold close ties with the globalist, because they are using the globalist as their shield in most cases these days if American justice goes after them lawfully and legally.

We have the constitution that would rescue our nation from tyrannical forces, otherwise if we'd go back to using it correctly and not let possible despot's destroy it in order to stay in power, and worse they get us all killed.

Hope we didn't do anything stupid.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 8, 2022)

The Swedish State Security Service reported that the investigation of leaks in the Nord Stream and Nord Stream-2 gas pipelines has been completed. Law enforcement officers came to the conclusion that explosions occurred on gas pipelines as a result of sabotage. Who exactly organized them is not specified.

The Swedish Security Service conducted an investigation at the scene with the support of the Coast Guard, the Swedish Armed Forces and the Swedish police. "It was a very well—functioning cooperation," the security service noted.
"After examining the crime scene, the Swedish State Security Service can state that explosions occurred on the Nord Stream and Nord Stream-2 gas pipelines in the Swedish economic zone, which caused significant damage to the gas pipelines," the ministry said in a statement.

During the inspection of the scene, excavations were made. As part of the preliminary investigation, law enforcement officers conduct investigative actions. The preliminary investigation is designed to identify those who need to be brought to criminal responsibility. After completing the inspection of the crime scene, the prosecutor removed the cordon from it.
******
I understand that Putin has not been accused yet simply because it is necessary to conduct an investigation first, and then blame Putin. Regardless of the results of the investigation.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 8, 2022)

alexa said:


> According to Jeffry Sacks, the whole world, apart from Western Media believe it was the US who destroyed Nord Stream ...









The problem is in this case: Is the government of the USA - whoever this is in this context - really so extremely stupid? And if so: Why? Why such an extremely stupid decision?


----------



## Ringo (Oct 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The problem is in this case: Is the government of the USA - whoever this is in this context - really so extremely stupid? And if so: Why? Why such an extremely stupid decision?


The peculiarity of the current conflict was not only the widest use of military drugs by the ukronazis - (the creation of a fearless soldier was intensively investigated in the Third Reich, then the same doctors smoothly moved to work overseas), but also their leaders, who are in a constant state of altered consciousness by ecoTaliban.

Once again, I ask the real Taliban's pardon - against the background of the current morons, it looks very decent.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 8, 2022)

Ringo said:


> The peculiarity



peculiarity = Eigenheit. Got it. A wonderful word in German. Everything has an own characteristics.



Ringo said:


> of the current conflict was not only the widest use of military drugs by the ukronazis



Unfortunatelly you degraded yourselve now ¿again? to an idiot.



Ringo said:


> - (the creation of a fearless soldier was intensively investigated in the Third Reich,



What an idiotic myth. Why should a fearless man like to be a soldier? A fearless man marries and holds a baby in his arms and looks like an overcautious idiot while doing so.



Ringo said:


> then the same doctors smoothly moved to work overseas),



Name of one of them?



Ringo said:


> but also their leaders, who are in a constant state of altered consciousness by ecoTaliban.



?



Ringo said:


> Once again, I ask the real Taliban's pardon - against the background of the current morons, it looks very decent.



?


----------



## Ringo (Oct 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> current conflict was not only the widest use of military drugs by the ukronazis
> Unfortunatelly you degraded yourselve now ¿again? to an idiot.











						How Methamphetamine Became a Key Part of Nazi Military Strategy
					

World War II was not only the most destructive war in human history but also the most pharmacologically enhanced. It was literally sped up by speed




					time.com
				



As medical historian Peter Steinkamp puts it, “_Blitzkrieg _was guided by methamphetamine. If not to say that _Blitzkrieg _was founded on methamphetamine.”

In late 1939 and early 1940, Leo Conti, the “Reich Health Führer,” and others sounded the alarm bells about the risk of Pervitin, resulting in the drug being made available by prescription only. But these warnings largely fell on deaf ears, and the new regulations were widely ignored. Use of the drug continued to grow. At the Temmler-Werke factory, production revved into overdrive, pressing as many as 833,000 tablets per day. Between April and July 1940, German servicemen received more than 35 million methamphetamine tablets. 
 The drug was even dispensed to pilots and tank crews in the form of chocolate bars known as _Fliegerschokolade_ (flyer’s chocolate) and _Panzerschokolade_ (tanker’s chocolate).

Armies had long consumed various psychoactive substances, but this was the first large-scale use of a synthetic performance-enhancing drug. Historian Shelby Stanton comments: “They dispensed it to the line troops. Ninety percent of their army had to march on foot, day and night. It was more important for them to keep punching during the Blitzkrieg than to get a good night’s sleep. The whole damn army was hopped up. It was one of the secrets of Blitzkrieg.”


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hmmmmmm, ok so now we have Biden talking about Armageddon in the context of this entire situation between Ukraine and Russia, otherwise when he heard about Putin threatening a tactical battlefield nuke ?? 

So these two war machine's or foes keep slinging it back and forth in Ukraine, and the world is getting more and more caught up in it all.. There is definitely some eye opening interesting developing speak being slung lately. 

So because Putin might be considering a tactical Nuke on the battlefield in Ukraine, this creates nuclear Armageddon in the entire world how ? 

NATO and the like weren't supposed to be a threat to Russia according to the counter speak when Russia tried to say that NATO was a threat to Russian security in the region. Otherwise Putin's claim was that NATO was inching closer and closer to Russia's border's, and therefore creating a national security issue for Russia by NATO working with Ukraine more and more near the Russian border's correct ??

So Russia decides to annex territory outside it's borders over in Ukraine, otherwise in order to gain access to the black sea in total, and to create a land bridge to Crimea just as well. That's my understanding of it I guess. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Also it is to try and stop future collaboration between Ukraine and the west for whom Putin thinks might be facilitating a broader security issue for Russia in this collaboration, otherwise if Russia doesn't eventually go along with globalism and the climate change agenda ??? 

So where does it all go from here one can't help but wonder ?? Armageddon??

So it's a war that Russia ends up thinking that it has to start in the region, and now Putin's taking all things into consideration over time I'm guessing. 

Losing isn't on Putin's or Zelensky's mind, so how far are both willing to go in order to shore up their national security, and to shore up their defenses if that's what both are now doing in this long drawn out war ?? 

Can Zelensky sustain in the war without dragging the world into it with him ? Undoubtedly not, so the world must be careful to make sure that it's not dragged into a Nuclear exchange over two war machine's now fighting each other in a region. Is Ukranian's hands totally clean in all of this ? We have heard things, but not sure upon who is right and who is wrong the most in a war that's been going on since 2014. 

Most of us average working class citizen's, well all we have is information that is being fed to us, but we can't truly understand totally what's going on anymore.

He (Putin), said he wouldn't be blackmailed to stop, so I'm guessing that he's talking about the counter threat of anialation that he's hearing or figured he'd be hearing next from the west, otherwise if he was considering a tactical Nuke upon the battlefield.


----------



## alexa (Oct 8, 2022)

zaangalewa said:


> The problem is in this case: Is the government of the USA - whoever this is in this context - really so extremely stupid? And if so: Why? Why such an extremely stupid decision?


It really isn't.  Biden has said that if there was a war between Ukraine and Russia he would destroy the pipes and Blinken said what a tremendous opportunity it was.  The people of Europe were getting fed up with this war and the thought of going cold this winter and watching their industry being destroyed all for Ukraine and were rebelling at this time.  If they withdrew from the war they could have Russian gas back immediately. Now this is no longer a possibility.  Europe is stuck and is probably going to see the end of its industry over this war.  The US will be selling Europe Gas.  The US is the only country which made a great deal from this and Biden promised, yes it was that strong, that if war between Ukraine and Russia broke out he would destroy the pipelines.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 8, 2022)

Sometimes word salads are fun to read.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 8, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He siad we were going to stop it.  We did!
> 
> He never said anything about blowing it up.
> 
> Far  be it for me to defend Biden, but the Putin apologists are running rampant on this forum.


Did “we” stop it?  Show physical evidence of that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I doubt the US had anything to do with sabotaging that pipeline. Still, thinking the opposite doesn’t make one a Putin apologist.


True, but in this case, she is!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Did “we” stop it?  Show physical evidence of that.


Nord Stream 1 was never placed back in operation by the Russians due to sanctions, and Nord Stream 2 was NEVER placed in operation.  Tht is stopped in my book.


----------



## Delldude (Oct 8, 2022)

Stann said:


> Only trump and other loser American types see putin in a good light. The rest of the people see him for what he is a murdering x-KGB thug. He puts on a brave bravado front but he's actually a insecure coward. Sharing that in common with trump.


Putin is Putin....always was and always will be.
The dems dissed Putin at every turn, some justified some not. 
Now the dems have a fanatical desire to unseat Putin......
Caveat emptor.
Suddenly the brain dead president is ordering some 300 million potassium iodide tabs.

"Anybody but Trump"


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 8, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nord Stream 1 was never placed back in operation by the Russians due to sanctions, and Nord Stream 2 was NEVER placed in operation.  Tht is stopped in my book.


That does not equal US sabotage


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 8, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> That does not equal US sabotage


Well, DUH!  You just agreed with me, despite arguing that we were responsible.

You said: "Did “we” stop it? Show physical evidence of that."

Yeah, we stopped it with the help of the Russians and the Germans.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 8, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Well, DUH!  You just agreed with me, despite arguing that we were responsible.
> 
> You said: "Did “we” stop it? Show physical evidence of that."
> 
> Yeah, we stopped it with the help of the Russians and the Germans.


I hope we weren't responsible, because if we were then could we have just joined the war effort against Russia over Ukraine.??.... Not good, but what the heck do I know anymore ? Nothing.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 8, 2022)

Ringo said:


> How Methamphetamine Became a Key Part of Nazi Military Strategy
> 
> 
> World War II was not only the most destructive war in human history but also the most pharmacologically enhanced. It was literally sped up by speed
> ...



"Blitzkrieg" had been a word from the British war propaganda.



Ringo said:


> In late 1939 and early 1940, Leo Conti, the “Reich Health Führer,”



Who? ... Got it. A very heavy criminal.



Ringo said:


> and others sounded the alarm bells about the risk of Pervitin, resulting in the drug being made available by prescription only. But these warnings largely fell on deaf ears, and the new regulations were widely ignored. Use of the drug continued to grow. At the Temmler-Werke factory, production revved into overdrive, pressing as many as 833,000 tablets per day. Between April and July 1940, German servicemen received more than 35 million methamphetamine tablets.
> The drug was even dispensed to pilots and tank crews in the form of chocolate bars known as _Fliegerschokolade_ (flyer’s chocolate) and _Panzerschokolade_ (tanker’s chocolate).



A kind of doping. The Chrytal Meth problems in the modern world have nothing to do with this. After world war 2 up to the year 1988 existed a medicament with this substance. Chrystal Meth came much later.



Ringo said:


> Armies had long consumed various psychoactive substances, but this was the first large-scale use of a synthetic performance-enhancing drug. Historian Shelby Stanton comments: “They dispensed it to the line troops. Ninety percent of their army had to march on foot, day and night. It was more important for them to keep punching during the Blitzkrieg than to get a good night’s sleep. The whole damn army was hopped up. It was one of the secrets of Blitzkrieg.”



Never heard about from veterans of world war 2. The only drug they reported about was a drug to reduce the libido of soldiers. It was mixed into the food. And as I said: Blitzkrieg is only a word of the English war propaganda. "Fritz" and "Blitz" had perhaps been the poetic background. The young "Old Fritz" had made a lot of military nonsense but as the expression "Der Alte Fritz"  (the Old Fritz) says: the peaceful Old Fritz was famous in Germany and not so the brutal young Fritz.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 8, 2022)

alexa said:


> It really isn't.  Biden has said that if there was a war between Ukraine and Russia he would destroy the pipes



If he said so then he is an idiot who categorized "Germany is an enemy of the USA". The strange thing: I do not have any problem to believe this. The USA is a much more strange country motivated from much more strange demons than most Germans [are able to] think about.



alexa said:


> and Blinken said what a tremendous opportunity it was.



Monroe doctrine part 2: "Europe to the Americans"? Method: Poorness and neverending wars as it is in South America under the hegemon USA?



alexa said:


> The people of Europe were getting fed up with this war and the thought of going cold this winter and watching their industry being destroyed all for Ukraine and were rebelling at this time.  If they withdrew from the war they could have Russian gas back immediately. Now this is no longer a possibility.  Europe is stuck and is probably going to see the end of its industry over this war.  The US will be selling Europe Gas.  The US is the only country which made a great deal from this and Biden promised, yes it was that strong, that if war between Ukraine and Russia broke out he would destroy the pipelines.



This all are totally unimportant self made problems of super-idiots, whether they are Chinese, Russians, Americans or Borgs ...


----------



## Ringo (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## beagle9 (Oct 9, 2022)

Not sure what happened, but after watching that Biden clip, and then watching that Victoria Noonan speak also, uhhhhhh both made me go hmmmmmmmmm. Wow.

I'll say it to the end, that Biden and crew are a national security risk of epic proportions, and this is regardless of what happened to that pipeline.

Putting the puzzle together after everything that's gone on since the debate rhetoric (looking back), between Biden and Trump vying for the Whitehouse in 2020, is all anyone needs to look at right up until the current circus that's running this country or everything now. The Democrat's own documented words have become their worst enemy.

Look at the crime wave in this country now, and every other corrupt irresponsible decision made since this administration took office. Look at how our DOJ and FBI have been weaponized against the citizen's, and all because of this COUNTRY allowing an administration into power that has decided to operate as a new communist style regime. The irony is that this country forever had condemned communist and despot regime's in the world, but now we see how those nation's became communist and despot regime's. Just allow corruption to flourish, and Viola.

Just choose to stand up for bad things, and then order your government to enforce strict rules and attitudes against good things, and Viola.

Talk about the world's biggest hypocrites we are now, it's simply amazing.

How we ever devolved to this after all we've been through is flat out amazing.

The world only has to use our own idiocy against us now. We have become fool's of epic proportions.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 9, 2022)

Ringo said:


>


This guy has a very impressive record of service.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 9, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Well, DUH!  You just agreed with me, despite arguing that we were responsible.
> 
> You said: "Did “we” stop it? Show physical evidence of that."
> 
> Yeah, we stopped it with the help of the Russians and the Germans.


I never argued that the US was responsible.  You must be confusing me with another.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 9, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I never argued that the US was responsible.  You must be confusing me with another.


So? Most of the nazis at the Nuremberg and other trials said that they were not responsible. Well, they didn't need to be punished because of this?


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 9, 2022)

Ringo said:


> So? Most of the nazis at the Nuremberg and other trials said that they were not responsible. Well, they didn't need to be punished because of this?


WTF?  Ok.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 9, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> I never argued that the US was responsible.  You must be confusing me with another.


If so, I apologize.


----------



## Ringo (Oct 11, 2022)

Why are you shaking, Hans?
- It's cold
Well, turn up the heating
- There is not enough gas. It is forbidden to to turn it on
Well, turn on the electric heater
- There is little electricity too. It is forbidden to turn on electricity.
Well, take a hot bath
- There is not enough water. It is forbidden to fill the bath
Don't you regret getting into this whole sanctions thing?
- It is forbidden to regret


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 11, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Why are you shaking, Hans?
> - It's cold
> Well, turn up the heating
> - There is not enough gas. It is forbidden to to turn it on
> ...



Well, maybe Hans could use this method.....................


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 11, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, maybe Hans could use this method.....................


That's what we'll all be going to if cooler heads don't prevail in the world. Get ready.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 1, 2022)

*Former UK Prime Minister Liz Truss allegedly sent a text message saying ‘it’s done’ to the US Secretary of State Antony Blinken immediately after the Nord Stream attack, according to an online commentator.*
It should be recalled Russia’s defense ministry claimed on October 29 that British navy personnel blew up the Nord Stream gas pipelines last month, a claim that London said was false and designed to distract from Russian military failures in Ukraine.
The government has been urged to open an investigation into claims former Prime Minister Liz Truss’s phone was hacked while she was foreign secretary.








						‘It’s done’: Did Liz Truss text Antony Blinken after Nord Stream attack?
					

Former UK Prime Minister Liz Truss allegedly sent a text message saying ‘it’s done’ to the U...




					mmnews.tv


----------



## alexa (Nov 1, 2022)

Ringo said:


> *Former UK Prime Minister Liz Truss allegedly sent a text message saying ‘it’s done’ to the US Secretary of State Antony Blinken immediately after the Nord Stream attack, according to an online commentator.*
> It should be recalled Russia’s defense ministry claimed on October 29 that British navy personnel blew up the Nord Stream gas pipelines last month, a claim that London said was false and designed to distract from Russian military failures in Ukraine.
> The government has been urged to open an investigation into claims former Prime Minister Liz Truss’s phone was hacked while she was foreign secretary.
> 
> ...


Blimey I did hear them saying it was the UK and that Truss had had her phone hacked.  At the same time it is a US helicopter which was seen around at the time and if she was contacting Blinkin then the US were at least in on it.  I would not have thought the UK would get involved in this as it is basically harming Europe..but nowadays who knows,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 1, 2022)

alexa said:


> Blimey I did hear them saying it was the UK and that Truss had had her phone hacked.  At the same time it is a US helicopter which was seen around at the time and if she was contacting Blinkin then the US were at least in on it.  I would not have thought the UK would get involved in this as it is basically harming Europe..but nowadays who knows,


Yeah, helicopters do a great job at blowing holes in pipelines under water!


----------



## alexa (Nov 1, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yeah, helicopters do a great job at blowing holes in pipelines under water!


Did I say they did?  You are both my first suspect and that of the rest of the world, certainly till Russia started saying it was the UK.  You are the only people who have profited from it, who have gained from it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 1, 2022)

alexa said:


> Did I say they did?  You are both my first suspect and that of the rest of the world, certainly till Russia started saying it was the UK.  You are the only people who have profited from it, who have gained from it.



You didn't post this:
* At the same time it is a US helicopter which was seen around at the time and if she was contacting Blinkin then the US were at least in on it.*

I could have sworn that you did!


----------



## alexa (Nov 1, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You didn't post this:
> * At the same time it is a US helicopter which was seen around at the time and if she was contacting Blinkin then the US were at least in on it.*
> 
> I could have sworn that you did!


Oh God, you are another of those people who think that what is written is saying something different to what it is.    Nowhere did I say anything about helicopters blowing holes in pipelines. Being around with your helicopters, yes.  Truss possibly phoning Blinken yes, but either of these two issues in themselves blowing up pipelines No.  Could they have been involved. very definitely.  My money would have been on it being yourselves but getting us to do it for you, yes, that one you could manage with Boris or Truss and indeed Sunak. You are the only people who benefited from this. Goodnight


----------



## Ringo (Nov 3, 2022)

Russia has handed over to the UK Ambassador in Moscow evidence of London's connection with the attack on the Black Sea Fleet base in Sevastopol. Evidence of London's connection with the attack on Sevastopol will be published soon-Russian ambassador to UK


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Russia has handed over to the UK Ambassador in Moscow evidence of London's connection with the attack on the Black Sea Fleet base in Sevastopol. Evidence of London's connection with the attack on Sevastopol will be published soon-Russian ambassador to UK


These UK underwater drones are apparently the size of a torpedo.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 18, 2022)

The head of the British MI5, Ken McCallum, called the statement about London's involvement in the terrorist attack on gas pipelines "Russian aggression".
- Sir, you blew up the gas pipeline!
- This is a very aggressive statement.
- So you admit your involvement?
- This is a very aggressive question


----------

